# Sticky  Putting a face to a name....



## Muddy Creek Farm

Well I haven't seen one of these thread on here (if there is one already, mods feel free to delete this one )


----------



## mystic's_mom

Well I suppose I will start this off...

These are some of the most recent ones of me...

At a horse show with my horse Pride, back in August









Tree huggers...My friend Aysa and I (I'm in green hoody), on Choir tour, this past May...








To...tree eaters!!!! My friend Alyssa and I (in green tee), again, on Choir tour in May...








And a a picture of friends, Aysa, Betsy, and I (in green hoody, again) on the way up to Harney Peak...again, Choir tour!


----------



## Sara

Me yesterday night. ;D


----------



## liz

Me with my youngest...Angel and Chief


----------



## K-Ro

Here is one of me and my daughter Shianne, she was 7yr when this was taken in March '07.


----------



## kelebek

Here is my husband and I on our hunny moon a year ago this month! Woo hoo 1 year aniversary on Sunday - 

Hopefully he doesn't see the new goat till after Sunday....LOL!


----------



## Crissa

Well, here's a pic of me from last night after Band Coronation.


----------



## alyssa_romine

okay...I think this one might win an award as the scariest halloween costume!!!


----------



## liz

BALONEY!!! I think you are quite pretty!


----------



## kelebek

Hey Liz - Are those Beer Bottles? LOL! I have pics of my pup drinking out of a beer bottle, but no nipples on them!


----------



## fcnubian

My senior picture.


----------



## laststraw

Here I am with our first born


----------



## StaceyRosado

as if you haven't had enough of seeing me on every post I make (avatar)

here is me


----------



## ksacres

This is me!










This is my beautimous husband!


----------



## alyssa_romine

It is great to put a face to name!!! Everyone is so beautiful!!!


----------



## ksacres

I always think it's cool how some people are exactly like you picture them and others are completely opposite!


----------



## goathappy

Here's me:









And here's me holding my little boer doeling Annie(I was wearing a headband to cover up the hole in my head :shock: )


----------



## Guest

wow i have not posted yet on this forum! but i did on goatweb

anyways i thought i would share this photo


----------



## kelebek

That is the cutest picture Day by Day of you and your goat!


----------



## Sara

Nice Sunglasses. =)


----------



## littledipperfarms

Heres a pic of Button and I on our road trip from Louisiana to N Cal. LOOONNG drive! Anyway, she was howling for an almond.


----------



## StaceyRosado

LOL really cute


----------



## toggtalker

i could of swore that i already posted on here but i might be thinking of goat web.

this one is me:









this one is shawn my husband:









this is the girls:









and here is one of zeke, he's learning how to craw:


----------



## ksacres

Try not to look so happy next time


----------



## sixshooterfarm

LOL, SIerra when did you go to louisiana!!! Since I know Button wasent THAT big the last time I saw her!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Haha my friend just sent me this pic in an email. This was me before the Iowa State Football games!!!


----------



## creaturesall

Here is the family photo i sent out this Christmas.










This was, of course, taken before I adopted the homeless goats. I will work them into the shot next year.


----------



## goathappy

Hey Bob, that's a great pic 

Chelsey, I love your hair! I wish my hair could be stick strait :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Mine isn't straight it is the waviest stinkin hair! I have to straighten it bleck!!


----------



## goathappy

lol Mine is so thick I can't straighten it :roll:


----------



## creaturesall

I find week old Goat's Milk does wonders for straightening the natural curl in my hair.


----------



## Janine

Hey Stacey!! I have the same shirt!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I see that!! cool beans! I have it in like 4 colors! LOL ; blue, black and white, peach & green


Hey I should start a thread on hair care tips I know that I myself am not the only resident hair stylist here on The Goat Spot and even if you aren't a hair stylist we could share tips on how to take care of your hair, what works and what doesn't etc. I have some great advise about shampooing that i love to pass onto people beings that I did shampoo in a salon for a year.


----------



## FarmGirl18

Here's me...


----------



## Sara

Here the newest one of me.

:]


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

I do believe I am due to post some. These were taken this fall, so they are pretty new. They were also taken with my grandma's computer. 

This is me and two of my three siblings. They are my two brothers... the littler one is Addison and the bigger one is Nathan .










Me and my cousin Seyenna.










And just me.



















Ok, the program on Grandma's computer gives you the option to majorly distort stuff... so LOL!!! NO THIS IS NOT WHAT I LOOK LIKE.. but it is pretty darn funny .


----------



## strothergoats

me- Lori









hubby Perry









Kids- Matt 19, Jeremiah 17, Josh 20 and Marissa 15


----------



## Graffogefarms




----------



## susanne

me with my kids last summer


----------



## StaceyRosado

awe that one really loves you. Very cute


----------



## StaceyRosado

updated pic with my new hair cut

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... res008.jpg


----------



## susanne

stacy that look really cute on you


----------



## alyssa_romine

Stacey, I love your new hair cut!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

oops I put the small one on there, I will update it so you can see it better

but thanks

here you go
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... res009.jpg


----------



## sixshooterfarm

Here is me a couple years ago, I have some baby weight still from my 3 years old son lol so I dont want you guys to see a picture of me now lol


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh wow red tips snazzy


----------



## Janine

Stacey - I have that same sweater, too! Remember we have the same green and white shirt also? We must love Kohl's!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh Janine that is hysterical! :ROFL: 

YES Kohls is my favorite store to shop at - I actually got the sweater as a gift for Christmas - so my family loves shopping their too


----------



## bee_pipes

Me & wife Karen breeching beaver dam at Reelfoot


----------



## StaceyRosado

A nice happy couple  thats a grand canoe you got there!


----------



## bee_pipes

Believe it or not, that is a 17 foot kayak that folds up and fits into two bags. It used to live in my closet when it wasn't out on the water. I got it when I was living in an apartment in Fairfax, Va. It has been in the Potomac, Chesapeake, Cumberland, Harpeth, Duck .... countless rivers and lakes. We have a third bag that holds a sail and outriggers. When Karen and I met, we used to do a lot of paddling around Tennessee. Don't do much any more - seems the homestead is much more entertaining than travel ever was...

Regards,
Pat


----------



## alyssa_romine

Here is a pic of me that I just took today. This one is better than the last one.


----------



## Sara

^_____^ Here's me after chores with goats


----------



## sparks879

ok so i guess this makes it my turn i have a couple not so great but they are definatly the best of all of them. I tend to hide from the camera if i can help it. Don't see myself as a photogenic person.
this is me and my horse sam (don't have him anymore) they year after i graduated from High School So about four years ago, but i look the same
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... =mesam.jpg
this is one of the few i like, taken about a year ago
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... =beth1.jpg
another alright one, this was one of those beth wasn;t paying attention moments someone said my name and of course i looked. As you can see i was reaching to block the camera
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... nt=wtf.jpg

Its a lot of fun getting to see everyone.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado

Beth give yourself some credit, you like very niece ---- except in that one I think it is more about the horse then you :roll: lol


----------



## sparks879

lol Stacey, yes that was the first show of the year. definatly focusing on same, but it was a 4-h show. It was my last year in 4-h and its one of the few pictures i have of him. When i got a full time job after high school i just didn't have the time i used to devote to him. He was only eight and i felt he deserved to be used. He was a great horse. I got him from a friend, she got him for a trail horse and they just didn;t get along, it started out as he was spooking all over the place, then he would pin his ears as she walked up to him. We finally figured out that they just didn;t get along, because as soon as she backed off he would prick his ears again. And when i took him out on trails he was fine. 
i miss him but he has a good home now.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine

beth, you are very pretty


----------



## lacy_94

Heres me..


----------



## StaceyRosado

love the one with the rooster! what a hoot


----------



## PiccoloGoat

this is me 2 minutes ago xD


----------



## SDK

how did i miss this!! haha must add photos!


----------



## kelebek

I just realized that the pics that I posted - the link is now gone - so here are some new ones!

They are not the best - but you get the idea!

The wedding - Oct 2006










Riding in August










Carlin Bay (party on the lake!)










Toby Keith concert - July


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

I love the wedding photo! That is such a good picture!


----------



## sweetgoats

I just love this page. You know as we all talk (type) to each other we (guess) what you all look like and things. 
Here is my family before my son left for basic in July. Son Brandan, Hubby Terry, Me and Daughter Brenna










Here is Lillie Ann and I at the Estes Park Wool Market. Boy it was very hot and she was so mad that she was in the ring without her friends. She took first in her class. WOW as a parent you tell your kids to at least look like you are having fun, I guess I better start living up to my own advice.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

I accidently posted my intro in the kidding korral. lol . . . . :doh:


----------



## capriola-nd

Okay. . . . I was scared about posting my pic here. I am very camera-shy and the only reason I have this pic is because my cousin was playing w/ my phone and took the pic when I had no idea what she was doing. Figured it's fairly decent. This was taken in March, I think. . . .










Not a stitch of make-up. . . . usually don't wear any anyways but. . . . yeah, you get the idea. I look like a boy!! Eeek! :worried:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

I think your very pretty . . . .


----------



## Julie

Nice pics everyone !!


----------



## Amy Goatress

Here I am with my sister in May 2008, I was her maid of honor, I'm on the right:


----------



## rkalgren

Nice picture. You and your sister are very beautiful.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Very pretty!


----------



## Amy Goatress

Why thank you Bob, this picture is pre-ceremony, a friend of my sister's took it for me with my digital camera, her husband was in the wedding as one of the groomsmen so she was kind enough to take some pictures for the people in the wedding party. We're both adopted from Seoul, Korea.

Thank you Talitha.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

2 of my siblings were adopted from Liberia, and one from new Jersey. I am adopted also ---I am african american, you can see a (not the best) pix of me in the Welcome Section.


----------



## Amy Goatress

You are pretty Talitha. I have a couple friends that look like you, I met them in school before I was home-schooled though.


----------



## rkalgren

Me and my oldest daughter Jordon's dog, Derrick. By the way I have hair now, subject to change anytime.








Derrick

Me and my dog Gracie










My daughter Jordon and my dog Annie


----------



## rkalgren

Not the best face shot, but here are two of the dogs and me fishing.










Anyone else have a dog tht can walk on water?


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Pretty dogs. I like that last pix alot. What are you fishing for here? We usually do trout and Steelhead, once in a while Salmon.


----------



## capriola-nd

That's a cool pic of your dog Bob! 

Amy, you & your sister are very pretty, everyone here is. . . . except Bob.


----------



## rkalgren

We are fishing for trout. And I agree with the everyone pretty but Bob.


----------



## Amy Goatress

Thanks Olivia, my Dad's name is Bob.


----------



## kelebek

I just went and took a look at all the new pictures - they are beautiful - oh sorry Bob, handsome in your case. 

Nice to "see" you all!


----------



## Julie

Guess I'll join in on the fun. (can't remember if I ever put pics on this post a long time ago or not), anyway, here's me ...

Me with "Peanut" one of the kids born here during kidding season 2008 (Spring)









Me with "Cupcake" another kid that was born here during kidding season 2008 (Spring)









Me with "Patch" ... my lop rabbit









Me with Baby Doll ... one of the bottle baby fawns I had this year
















Me and Jasmine with "Star" our mini pony ...









Anyway, these are pics of me with some of our animals. I love animals ... can ya tell !?? :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Very Beautiful. Your daughter is very cute!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

I finally got around to doing this...lol...

This is my husband and I at Lake Michigan.










This is me doing what I do best...










This is me at my best friend's wedding this summer...


----------



## heathersboers

OK here is my husband and I


----------



## Suellen

Suellen


----------



## Pam B

rkalgren said:


> Anyone else have a dog tht can walk on water?


Well, as a matter of fact... yes! Is that a short-haired pointer, Bob? We have wire-hairs, and they _love_ to walk on water.

I'll have to poke around in my pics and see if I can find one of me that isn't too scary. Since I'm the family photographer there aren't very many pics of me floating around.


----------



## rkalgren

Yes, that is a Shorthair. That is Annie walking on water and he other two GSPs are Gracie and Derrick.


----------



## Pam B

*For Bob*

Here's my older German Wire-Haired Pointer, Nick, when he was much younger. He is now 14 years old and very creaky with age.










Here's a picture of Bru when she was a pup (that's my hubby holding her)










And here's me with one of my bottle babies a few years ago


----------



## StaceyRosado

Pam that kid is so cute!! doggies are very nice too  

I want to get my gmom a doggy as hers died a couple months back -- there are so many breeds out there it is amazing (dont worry I wont get one without her picking it out, it has to be her choice and her timing I know )


----------



## toth boer goats

what wonderful pictures .....they are all great......


----------



## Pam B

StaceyRoop said:


> Pam that kid is so cute!! doggies are very nice too


Thanks, Stacey. :sun:


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Here I am back in June, out on a hike with the fam.


----------



## Coraxfeather

Ok time to scare you all with a picture of me

This is one of the happiest days in a while. the day I got my little bundle of Joy Pancakes


----------



## toth boer goats

Coraxfeather...........you and...Pancakes...are so cute together .....
awwwwwwww.....


----------



## Pam B

Ann, you are not scarey at all! And Pancakes is adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ann, you are not scarey at all! And Pancakes is adorable.


I totally agree PamB.....  :thumbup:


----------



## Coraxfeather

That is the day I got Pani from Julie. I am plannign on gettting a few pics of us together liek when it starts to snow. He is my baby. You know I am head over heals in love with that little guy. The ringer on my phoen is him yelling for me and so is my wall paper.


----------



## toth boer goats

> hat is the day I got Pani from Julie. I am plannign on gettting a few pics of us together liek when it starts to snow. He is my baby. You know I am head over heals in love with that little guy. The ringer on my phoen is him yelling for me and so is my wall paper.


 we'd love to see the pics.....it will be wonderful.... 

wow....... you are extremely in love .....  with the little guy .....he is adorable that is for sure......ringer and wallpaper...that is so cute and priceless..... :thumbup:


----------



## Just Kiddin'

*OK So I guess I need to post a pic or two.*









*This is me! My son made me cut him out because he didn't like the way he looked in this pic LOL*









*This is my youngest son Morgan*









*This my oldest son Wyatt with one of his market steers*









*Wyatt trying to smother his 2008 market goat LOL. It was 110 degrees that day and both him and his goat were HOT!*









*Thought you all might get a kick out of this one. My mom gets very creative for Halloween and always makes my kids' costumes by hand and this is one she came up with LOL*


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wow JK you are very pretty 

And LOL at your sons costume! An Outhouse
Classic :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

great pics ...thanks for sharing ......and I agree the outhouse is so witty...  :ROFL:


----------



## Amy Goatress

Thanks for sharing these pics and LOL at the outhouse costume!


----------



## kelebek

What beautiful pics of everyone~

Oh gosh - better not show the outhouse pics to my hubby it will give him ideas - LOL!


----------



## Amos

To those of you who were a bit consufed..

Me:


----------



## capriola-nd

Amos: For some reason, it didn't click with me. I had no idea you were a guy!  :doh:

Oh, btw, you have very pretty (or cool) eyes.


----------



## Amos

Thankyou.

I only know one other person with a two colored eye. According to my mom I was born that way, at first the brown was just a small spot, now its maybe 1/3, I'm thinking if it keeps changing my eye will be completely brown by the time I'm 20-22, which would be wierd. I can see just fine though.


----------



## Crissa

Well, here's one of Orion and I. Taken a while ago. :roll: 









And one from band coronation.









Sorry not looking my best in the first one and I'm slouching in the second one. (didn't think it would actually turn out any good) :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Crissa.....you are a very pretty girl ..  ..... a country-fied ....farm girl.... in the first..pic .it is... the relaxed life... :thumbup: ... and slouching in the second....where you have to tough it out ...and be gorgeous in those so uncomfortable shoes .........
you were caught in the photo.....trying to rest..your back... :thumbup: .....LOL..I can just here your mom...stop,,,slouching...sit up straight...LOL :ROFL: I've been there.....


----------



## kelebek

Well, I couldn't see the pic Amos - but I didn't know that you were a "guy" either - glad to have you here! We always need some input from the Men!!!


----------



## Amos

Does this work?

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa19 ... =126-1.jpg


----------



## SDK

amos is a boy???


just kidding


----------



## Amy Goatress

Amos,
I didn't know you were a guy either since I get called Amos all the time around here though!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Mucking around at Paiges House

My teeth look disgusting in that photo. Darned chocolate! :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW, I cannot believe how I picture people to be and I am totally totally off.

Allysa, you are a very pretty girl, and Amos, what a handsome young man you are. My son that is 21 would DIE for that hair. He started loosing his at about 17. Now he is in the Air Force so he shaves his head every morning, he said if he can not have a decent amount of hair to have it look good then he will just cut it all off.

I love to see how some are so dressed up and look very elegant then I wonder what do you all look like in your barn/goat cloths?


----------



## StaceyRosado

hehe Lori that would be fun, A barn clothes pic and a dolled up pic


----------



## Amos

Alyssa, that pic is hilarious! And I didn't mean the way you look, just your expession. 

I have to agree Lori.. My hair gets curly after it dries from a shower, and people always ask if I've had it permed, which is so annoying, because I don't do anything to it, but I found out that if I don't wash it after a couple days it goes straight. Some people tell me to let it grow out, and others tell me to chop it off. The ones that tell me to chop it off have bad hair though.. I tell them they needv to grow theirs. Actually my brother ran after me with a scissors just today. 

I look like poor trailer trash with my barn clothes on.. atleast my winter ones, well.. not much better in any. Lol.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

haha Amos I know. Everyone is shunning me for that photo xD

I like your hair long


----------



## eliya

Well, I guess I can post a picture of me:
Here's one with my favorite horse, Carrie. She's such a sweetheart!








Here I am with my little sister:








Here's a 'dolled' up one (o.k. not that much but about as much as I ever do!)









I don't really have one in my barn clothes, like Amos said... they look like they're ready for the trash can anyway!


----------



## Coraxfeather

I am sorry Amos I jsut have to say this. You look liek this 4h kid I bumped into that was so crazy about goat that was the only thing he talked about. Even got shown his boers that he had at a fair. You look like a geekish farm boy. Not meaning anything mean by this but you are to cute.


----------



## goatnutty

I can try to post a pic of me at the zoo.....it is pretty bad and I look horrible but it's all I have on my work computer... http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... ID=8373255 I'm not sure if this link will work but we'll see.


----------



## Amos

Um.. well.. thank you Ann..?
I haven't ever been to PA so it wasn't me .. Lol.

Goatnutty, your profile is set to private so it cannt be viewed.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Goatnutty, your profile is set to private so it cannt be viewed.


Ditto ?


----------



## goatnutty

Oh ok I'll change it for today.


----------



## sweetgoats

Wait a minute. Sara, how old are you? WOW I tell you I am so wrong when it comes to guessing ages.

Like I said before, all you younger people blow my mind. You are all so wonderful and knowledgeable it just makes me go WOW.


----------



## goatnutty

How old did you think I was?


----------



## sweetgoats

I figured you were married. :shrug: I guess I am really bad. But you are so mature that is what threw me. See there is hope for the younger generation.


----------



## goatnutty

No, not married yet but my man is amazing...I might be soon enough.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sara.......You are very brave..... :shocked: :help: :shades:


----------



## goatnutty

It wasn't that bad...but that pic isn't exactly recent...I have very dark hair now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh .....I see....... the snake was squeezing out the darker color of your hair....and now that he let go ........you now, have darker hair...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I love snakes


----------



## goatnutty

almost pam... that's cool Alyssa.


----------



## toth boer goats

well ......just to let you know .......we owned to pythons .....at one time ...my snakes name was sheba and she would wrap around my arm..and guard me ....there was a friend that came over that she did not like,,, she would actually stick her head up.....really high and hiss at him...she was very intimidating.... :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty

I would have went running...the principal let a kid bring his snakes to school and let people pet them.


----------



## toth boer goats

you know ,what is weird about snakes....put them on slick sheet or blanket ...they will whip there whole body.... as if they were swimming... back and forth really fast....It's weird to see...it was found out.... by accident .....when I set the snake on the bed..... I had to do something real quick...

I really freaked out seeing that..... :shocked:


----------



## goatnutty

oh...I would have freaked!


----------



## toth boer goats

yea...I thought ...........is there something wrong with her?
I would remove the snake and she would stop.....then I would put her back on the bed and she would whip like crazy....it was bizarre.....we sold them a long time ago.........


----------



## goatnutty

My aunt wants a snake and her kids are 2 and 4. I told her she was crazy...take them to the zoo instead...LOL!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol. Eventually we are going to get a snake.
I want a Carpet Snake or a Diamond Python
And corn snakes are pretty too


----------



## goatnutty

corn snakes are nice...


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I am just a bit more cautious around snakes now.
I was at Jess's house and we were running around then dam and we nearly stepped on a snake.
Scared the daylights out of us both. Now, I am a paranoid freakout when im in the bush xD


----------



## toth boer goats

I know how it is ,when you run into a snake that is unexpected...I moved a container one day and the darn snake wiggled across my bare feet....yuck...that freaked me out and gave me the ......hee-bee ......gee-bees :shocked:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

I like them when I can't see them.
I crossed a lizard walking down the road and it got undere the feet and I jumped three times, waving my arms and screaming. 
My best friend who was walking with me was totally shocked. "your scared of a lizard? I thought you weren't afraid of anything!"
yEAH....RIGHT... :roll: It was a nice complement tho....


----------



## goatnutty

yeah snakes can be dangerous....one time we were out walking around and their was an 8 ft. blacksnake in the bird cage....it kinda ate the bird.


----------



## toth boer goats

yes, they do like to eat the birds ...we had baby chickens in a box out in the barn .......that darn snake ....almost found them....and was really close to eating them....so we moved the birds...and all is well....


----------



## goatnutty

It was a stupid bird any way.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats

yup........  :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty

Only prolem is that it was kinda my grandpa's bird...well he wasn't pleased...


----------



## SDK

i had a 3 ft gopher snake get into my rabbit barn and try to eat one of my 6 week old tans.. i think they were a little too big.. but.. the bunny still suffered a few injuries


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor little bunny rabbit.....


----------



## Amos

Do we need to make a snake thread just for you four ladies? Lol.


----------



## goatnutty

Not a bad idea Amos...LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats

funny Amos...but we're done...LOL I think... :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty

I think so to but IDK? :scratch:


----------



## goathappy

Here's a new pic of me with my 17th birthday present


----------



## PiccoloGoat

haha I love that pic Sarah


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pic....Sarah...looks like you mean business....I see you have everything under control...LOL :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy

:ROFL: rofl pam :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats

:doh: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## grandmajo

Ok, I'm gonna be brave enough to post, although I think that I'm old enough to be most of you girls parents...lol. In fact, I have kids older than some of you.

First pic is the most recent of the grandbabies.

Second pic is hubby and I, day we got married. I'm holding the first grand-daughter who will be 5 in may.


----------



## Amos

grandmajo said:


> Ok, I'm gonna be brave enough to post, although I think that I'm old enough to be most of you girls parents...lol. In fact, I have kids older than some of you.
> 
> First pic is the most recent of the grandbabies.
> 
> Second pic is hubby and I, day we got married. I'm holding the first grand-daughter who will be 5 in may.


How old are you? You only look 30. lol,


----------



## toth boer goats

A very nice looking group there... :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress

Nice pictures.


----------



## grandmajo

Amos said:


> How old are you? You only look 30. lol,


Amos! You are my new best friend, lol! I just turned 46 this year.


----------



## mistyblue

Ok here it goes, I really hate photo's of me. :sigh:

This one was taken two years ago, with one of my horses at SIRE, a riding clinic for disabled children. They are free leasing her.










And this was taken this winter - add this just because Goathappy posted hers (hmm guns look familier) LOL


----------



## sweetgoats

grandmajo said:


> Amos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You only look 30. lol,
> 
> 
> 
> Amos! You are my new best friend, lol! I just turned 46 this year.
Click to expand...

 You are not that old. :shocked: I will be 46 also. In August. :thumbup:


----------



## goathappy

mistyblue said:


> And this was taken this winter - add this just because Goathappy posted hers (hmm guns look familier) LOL


*gasps* Its my purple gun! lmao :lol:


----------



## redneck_acres

wow, you do look younger than that.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Alright, but I look like a complete witch in this photo. I hate it!


----------



## StaceyRosado

you do not at all -- very lovely


----------



## toth boer goats

> Alright, but I look like a complete witch in this photo. I hate it!


 shame on you for saying that..............you look pretty...... :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress

That's a lovely picture of you!


----------



## Coraxfeather

You do not look like a witch at all.

Hey Mistyblue are you shure you are nto a *******?? You look like you coudl fit i8n around my neighborhood. Hey we have our shot gun in the livenroom.


----------



## mistyblue

LOL - ******* will work. But you know I really do not consider myself one, we just grew up poor and we had to be self sufficent as much as possible and it has just kinda stuck.

Besides I love being outside wether it is sitting on the porch, target practice or fishing.


----------



## toth boer goats

being a red neck...... is a good thing......so natural.... :wink:


----------



## redneck_acres

"Ain't nothin' wrong with bein' a *******".


----------



## alyssa_romine

ok time to post a new picture of me...I have lost 35 pounds since my last pic....this is me now


----------



## toth boer goats

alyssa....you are beautiful  ....congrats on your weight loss......Great job ...you should be very proud....you look great....... :leap: :thumbup: :wahoo: 
May I ask .......how you did it? :hug:


----------



## alyssa_romine

Well I was going through a divorce and working at the same time. I started eating smaller amounts and cut out all the junk food. I lost 35 pounds in 3 months.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry... you had to go through a divorce Alyssa....it isn't easy..... :hug: 

Looks like ...you came out on top ......you look wonderful... :thumbup:


----------



## alyssa_romine

Thanks again, I feel wonderful too! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks again, I feel wonderful too!


 Alyssa you are welcome........... :leap: :wahoo: :wink:


----------



## liz

Alyssa, so glad to see you back! And smiling! You look gorgeous! Great job on the weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty

Alyssa, while divorce is not fun. Congrats on the weight loss! You look really young...don't take 
that as a bad thing it's really not!
I guess I really should post an updated pick of me....


----------



## alyssa_romine

Thanks Liz and Sara. I am 22 years old though so I am still young


----------



## FarmGirl18

I guess I haven't posted a pic of me in a while.

This is me and my best friend, (my sister) a month ago or so. I'm on the right.


----------



## toth boer goats

> This is me and my best friend, (my sister) a month ago or so. I'm on the right.


 Bethany....You both .....look very pretty...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa

Here's a new one of me with my horse Star.


----------



## toth boer goats

Crissa.....you look pretty there.......... with your pretty bay horse..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Amos

You are all very pretty!

Crissa, whats with the drill/pump thing in the back?


----------



## Crissa

Thanks! 

Amos- I believe that is an oil pump. Luckily there is a fence between it and the horses. (you just can't see it)


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks!


 your welcome Crissa....... :thumbup:


----------



## grandmajo

Oh, you girls all look so beautiful! Why couldn't I have had daughters


----------



## sweetgoats

Alyssa, I am glad you are back, and I agree with everyone, you look wonderful. Yes I could not imagine getting divorced at that young age, but hey you are beautiful and there is Mr right out there for you. As beautiful as you are the guys will be in line waiting for a date with you.

Bethany Very nice picture.


----------



## alyssa_romine

Awww, thanks Lori! I have a bf right now and I hope he is MR Right


----------



## Graffogefarms

K - me hiding behind baby honora.


----------



## Tyler

This one is hard since I'm usually behind the camera, but I managed.


----------



## StaceyRosado

nice to put a face to the name -- tell your brother he did a good job, captured you very well :thumb:


----------



## Tyler

Consider it done!


----------



## citylights

IF ONLY I COULD FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST A PIC..................


----------



## Lawanda

Here is how I post a pic Denise:

I go to photobucket.com - you can sign up for free, upload pics, and then when you hover over the pic, a menu appears underneath: use the "direct link", copy it, then -

come in here, and click the little "Img" button at the top of your post... and then paste the direct link url between the img tags that appeared when you click the IMG button 

This is my most recent "good" profile pic on fb


----------



## liz

Very pretty Lawanda! And so young too


----------



## toth boer goats

wow .. :shades: ...we sure have... beautiful ladies and handsome men here ....on the goat spot.... :wink:


----------



## Lawanda

Liz, this is one of the first boards I have been on where I feel like I could be a senior citizen in comparison to most of the posters!! LOL I definitely don't feel young!! :wink:


----------



## liz

> Liz, this is one of the first boards I have been on where I feel like I could be a senior citizen in comparison to most of the posters!! LOL I definitely don't feel young!!


 :ROFL:

:slapfloor: I am your age! And I do know what you mean :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats

liz said:


> Liz, this is one of the first boards I have been on where I feel like I could be a senior citizen in comparison to most of the posters!! LOL I definitely don't feel young!!
> 
> 
> 
> :ROFL:
> 
> :slapfloor: I am your age! And I do know what you mean :hug:
Click to expand...

 Wait. Now I feel like the Grandmother here.  You two are still pretty far behind me.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL....now I feel ......like an old fart........... :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy

Just thought I'd do a picture update, here's a few new pics of me 










and here's a few of my better self portraits


----------



## RowdyKidz

You all are so pretty!!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Very lovely!


----------



## sweetgoats

Sara, are those Senior pictures? 

WOW, we sure do have a bunch of beautiful women and very handsome men here.


----------



## goathappy

Thanks guys 



sweetgoats said:


> Sara, are those Senior pictures?
> .


Nope, just self portraits


----------



## Tyler

Wow! You're quite the photographer.  And especially for self portraits!


----------



## goatnutty

Wow everbody looks really good! I guess I should post an updated pic cause I have look a lot different...


----------



## goathappy

Tyler said:


> Wow! You're quite the photographer.  And especially for self portraits!


Thanks  Photography is a little side project of mine, I need to restart my flickr page and upload some of my better stuff.


----------



## Crissa

Updated picture time! lol

Me and my boyfriend, Chance. :greengrin: 









Me and Star. She was being a pain, so that's why I look so annoyed. lol


----------



## jdgray716

Well, I think you all know what I look like but just in case here is my old mug. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice pics....Sarah...... :greengrin: 

Crissa ....nice couple you do make....  :wink: :greengrin: 



Aww..JD..how sweet.... you all are cute....they sure love you ...don't they... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Crissa I saw that picture of you and yoru BF on Facebook and thought it was your boyfriend but wasnt sure. 

JD you posted those pictures a bit of a ways back right? just not sure if I am seeing things. Nice pictures :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716

Yep same ones. I just put them here for the topic of things. LOL

I would have put new ones but did not want to take the time to downsize etc. LOL Been working a lot on a site I keep up for a friend. If you want to see what I have been up to, here you go. HEHE

http://www.grayrobinranch.com/gracesfarm


----------



## StaceyRosado

nice job JD

Figured I would do an update. From 10/31 my cousin's 21st birthday we went to DC


----------



## toth boer goats

Stacey ...you and your cousin look great......... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716

Thanks Stacy.

And nice pics. So young...hehe


----------



## StaceyRosado

Young?? haha you dont look old

I tell you I am 24 years old


----------



## jdgray716

Yea, lol, and I am 29 going on 110. LOL Naw, just been on my own so long you feel a lot older then you are. Left home at 16 so if that tells you anything.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh I see now -- you think of me as young because I live with my parents -- thanks :roll:


----------



## jdgray716

LOL No, I did not even know that till you just said that. I knew you lived with your brother? But that was it.

Put it this was mentally I hit 18 years before I got there. My first long time pouse was 18 years older then I when I was 18. My best friends are 43 and 52 so I am just overall older at heart I guess. LOL That is not to be mistaken with OLD 40's and 50's are not old but they have been my friends for 10+ years too. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I live with my parents and 3 younger siblings all brothers.


----------



## jdgray716

I wish I did. I miss my siblings, 6 brothers and two sisters, something crazy. I can't wait to go see them in a few weeks. All in FL.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Yah I have 1 married sister too -- love them all and cant wait for my 22year old brother to come home in December after he graduates collage


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I am Karen Las in northern Minnesota. I own Pelican Acres & partially own Deer Lodge Resort which is all on Pelican Lake in Orr, MN. I am 27 yrs old. I have been married for a little over 5 yrs to my husband Rich & our son Riley recently turned 4 yrs old.


----------



## shanzone2001

Here is a picture of me and my sweetie.....sorry, there are no goats with us here!!!


----------



## Lawanda

That is a big fish Karen!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

yes, & it was only a smallmouth bass. It was a really nice size for a MN fish but I hear that fish down south thrive on warmer water & get much larger. I enjoy fishing a lot. My favorite is in the spring on Rainy River along the US Canadian border when we go sturgeon fishing. They get huge & it's fun to catch such prehistoric fish! We only catch & release the sturgeon.


----------



## toth boer goats

Karen ...that is a nice fish for sure.... looks like you love to fish..... :greengrin: :thumb: 



shanzone2001 ...nice pics there.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Hey Mystic'sMom...I know you from the St. Louis County Fair! I was thinking that has to be you or else you have an identical twin then I saw that you are in northern MN also  :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Amanda moved to AZ this past year but yah she use to live in MN


----------



## eliya

O.k., so I'm still in my apron in this picture, but I figured it was about time I posted a new picture!


----------



## toth boer goats

very lovely....in deed...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda

Eliya, you are so cute  LOVE the apron


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Yes, I must say, our goat group on here is a pretty good lookin bunch!


----------



## RPC

Well I dont ever take pictures of myself so I looked on my facebook for one without drinking in it and where I was not making an *ss out of myself. Its not that good but atleast you will kinda know what I look like.


----------



## Idahodreamer

I love this thread!! so cool!!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Its not that good but atleast you will kinda know what I look like.


 well at least you are trying to have fun... right..... that's what matters...LOL :wink: :greengrin:



> I love this thread!! so cool!!


very pretty picture Talitha ... :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty

ok so this is a really bad picture but its a little bit of an update lol http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1289619404 I think the link will work...


----------



## toth boer goats

Sara...it says:
You must log in to see this page. :wink:


----------



## goatnutty

mm...ok i will have try something different...
ok i changed my settings so it should work now but if not i will do something different lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope not working..


----------



## citylights

Okay -- one from facebook, then me judging at Antelope Valley Fair. Probably showmanship since the little girl is telling me SOMETHING about her goat!



























I'm usually on the viewfinder end of the camera, so these were hard to find!!
I'm sure non one need to see my face LIFE SIZED, as usual, I can't figure out how to resize. :hair:


----------



## Lawanda

Denise, you're GAHHHGEOUS  I love that fb profle pic  And the ones of you judging are great!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Denise, you're GAHHHGEOUS I love that fb profle pic And the ones of you judging are great!


 I have to agree with Lawanda.... very nice indeed... :thumbup: 
and the one.. that you are knealed down ..to be at the cute little girls level ...
she is so wanting and willing to be taught...very lovely...it is so special the
way you are coaching...teaching her... I see the dedication...in your judging 
abilities...and that is one ability to be very proud of....hold that with you for a 
very long time...as most judges lose that quality quickly... never lose that..
:hug: ............ you need to be commended for that Denise.... great job and big heart.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## citylights

Thanks, guys! You're awfully sweet! Pam, I do love to judge. The kids are so much fun and they really take it seriously...


----------



## liz

Great pics of EVERYONE!!!!


Denise, you are a very pretty lady! I have to agree with Pam...the pic of you down on the little girls' level is very sweet. It shows just how much you enjoy judging.


----------



## Gumtree

thought i'd better put some on of me :wave: 
sorry for the fact that there full size  
ok this one is of me and one my goats,that i use to have








this one is one me & one of our chihuahua pups


----------



## StaceyRosado

same picture twice = but very nice indeed 

edit: nevermind you fixed it :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres

I guess I'll post a photo too... It's nice to put a face with a name. 
Forgive the image quality, it's a cell phone picture. This was taken in Sept last year.
My hair has since been dyed back to it's original brown color. lol


----------



## Lawanda

I like your hair in the pic  I am serious, we goat people are lookers


----------



## SterlingAcres

Thanks Lawanda  That was a "nice" dye job. It covered the Phoenix red... that was crazy. lol


----------



## citylights

You know Lawanda is right! All of us are some pretty nice lookin' goat lovers! LOL. It is nice to put a face to a name -- esp for those of us not on FB


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Awesome pictures everyone! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

Shell....very nice..... :thumbup: Beautiful eyes you have there....


----------



## SterlingAcres

Thank you Pam. I never liked my blue eyes until my sons inherited them. Go figure. lol


----------



## citylights

Shell - you've got gorgeous eyes -- look to young to have kids though!


----------



## SterlingAcres

Denise, you're too kind  
I have a 4 and 2 year old. I'll be 25 in March. Been with my husband for 7 years now.


----------



## liz

Sterling acres...my goodness, if your babies look anything like their mommy you are definately going to be chasing the little girls away before you know it! Stunning!


----------



## Gumtree

StaceyRoop said:


> same picture twice = but very nice indeed
> 
> edit: nevermind you fixed it :greengrin:


thanks Stacey  
yeah i saw that as soon as i posted it onder: good thing there's such a thing as edit buttons :type:


----------



## SterlingAcres

liz said:


> Sterling acres...my goodness, if your babies look anything like their mommy you are definately going to be chasing the little girls away before you know it! Stunning!


You're crazy! lol  
My boys actually look just like their father in miniature form. If they didn't have my eyes and ears, you wouldn't know they were mine.








Taken last Thanksgiving. My oldest will be 5 in May and youngest 3 in March.


----------



## Lawanda

Did you make their sweaters? They are adorable little things, like their mama


----------



## SterlingAcres

No, I wish I made their sweaters! They were a gift from my mother inlaw. Crocheted.
And thanks, I'm partial to my kids too lol :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

SterlingAcres....they are Adorable....and handsome .....great pic... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters

Here I am.. with my pain in the rear husband who is mad at me for crashing into his truck! :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats

myfainters.... very nice couple indeed... As for the pain... your DH looks like the forgiving type.. LOL ... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres

Jess you're very pretty. LOL about the truck though. I'm sure he'll forgive you


----------



## cdtrum

Ok.....can't believe I'm doing this, but here is my mug after being on here for almost 1 & 1/2 yrs! I am having a boring day, so playing on the computer......I'm holding my daughters first born, Trent Michael! Doesn't he looked thrilled? He had just woke up. I went out to Seattle in early Dec. and spent a week with her and the baby as her hubby is in Iraq for the year.


----------



## liz

Denise, you look exactly as I have thought you would! And you don't look old enough to be a "Gramma" either!
Beautiful pic, thank you for sharing :hug:

Jess, you are looking very happy there with your handsome hubby and very pretty too!

Shell....I do have to say that after seeing your little boys, I'll stand my ground with saying that you will be chasing those girls away before you know it! Adorable!


----------



## SterlingAcres

I agree, Denise doesn't look like a gramma! lol

And Liz, one step at a time. I'm just wrapping my head around my oldest be able to make his own lunch


----------



## cdtrum

Well girls, thank you very much for the compliments, I have to be honest.....I started my family at a very young age! I am 44yrs old and my oldest is 28 and my youngest is 26, so I'll let ya do the math :greengrin: .

Jess, you are a very attractive young woman......I was just telling hubby this morning that you had worked for Race Girl and we both agreed that you must be a knock out.....they always had beautiful girls working their booths! I was not surprise when I got back on the computer this afternoon and saw your pic!

Sterling, you are a very pretty young mom.......but those little guys of yours are just precious! Enjoy them while they are little......before you know it they are out the door and you are left with an empty house......so then you turn to making your critters become your children :wink: ! Not one of my animals realize that they are not human and I am to blame! Hubby says I ruin perfectly good animals by making them think they are human......I try telling the boys that they are goats, but it just doesn't work.


----------



## myfainters

Thank you for the compliments!  

Yeah... I was definitely MUCH more fit when I worked for Racegirl! LOL Of course that was before I had 3 kids! Now my house is at about the same noise level as the racetrack! :ROFL: 

Gosh all of you are so pretty and I love the pics of the kiddos... they are all adorable!!!!! 
My youngest son is 1 1/2 now and I have that baby itch again!!! All the baby pictures just make it worse!  We are done though... so now I can just sit back and enjoy seeing pictures of all the new babies... 2 legged and 4 legged!!


----------



## ENC

Well here are some of me and Shorty. I will have to ask my wife before I put any with her on here.




























Evan


----------



## SterlingAcres

OMGosh, is he a cutie or what?!


----------



## StaceyRosado

to very handsome men -- your wife is very blessed


----------



## toth boer goats

Denise...You are beautiful inside and out... :greengrin: 




ENC....very handsome ....and what a beautiful little boy... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW what a great group of people we have here.

I can not go through everyone, but I will say wow. Denise, I was wondering how long it was going to be before we saw that little Grand son of yours.

Eve, that son of yours is wow adorable.


----------



## goatnutty

ok so I know this picture is a little blurry but its from my phone...I figured it was about time for a new picture lol


----------



## RPC

goat nutty there is no photo there


----------



## StaceyRosado

Denise how did I miss your photo! you and your grandson look great! 

Jess you and hubby look great too :thumb:


----------



## nesluopetan

I figured I would throw on a couple pics even though many of you already seen me with my goats.









this is me racing my car.. My other hobby besides my animals.. building cars..









bahamas july 09









My 26th birthday.. Man I am getting old!


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh no dont tell me 26 is old then there is no hope for me! haha

nice pics


----------



## goatnutty

I know I move it sorry lets see if this works


----------



## toth boer goats

nesluopetan...is that a 67 SS camaro....oh ..I love the older camaro's.... How fast does it go.. in the quarter...?  

You are a handsome "young Pup" ...26 years old ....Ha ..that is not old at all...LOL ... :wink: 





goatnutty ...that is a very pretty pic of you...even if blurred.... :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty

thanks Pam...


----------



## nesluopetan

i am finishing the new motor right now, ( 540 twin turbo ) It will be 1200 horsepower this year and I am going for the fastest street legal car in utah and one of the fastest on the west coast... if all goes well it will run a mid to high 8 second quarter @ 160mph. Lots of fun for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats

> thanks Pam...


 your so welcome... :greengrin:



> i am finishing the new motor right now, ( 540 twin turbo ) It will be 1200 horsepower this year and I am going for the fastest street legal car in utah and one of the fastest on the west coast... if all goes well it will run a mid to high 8 second quarter @ 160mph. Lots of fun for sure!


That is so cool ..woe... and that is fast fast fast..... :shocked: I always had the love ...for race cars.... especially the ones that looked like that.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Ok guess I might as well play along to. I hate posting pics of myself, so over look this pic not the best one. I dont take good pics.
Me








My oldest son








My youngest son








Again over look my pic it stinks, would post one of my husband but he would have a fit so not going to go there lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice looking family ...WalnutGroveFarm.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado

toth boer goats said:


> Nice looking family ...WalnutGroveFarm.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


agreed


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks


 Your welcome..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

I bet you wanted to know ...what I looked like ...well here I am.....  
Don't get to sick....LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado

very nice Pam -- I didnt imagine you like that at all!! I love putting a face to a name


----------



## cdtrum

Pam.....that's a great pic..... your like me.....I HATE having my pic taken, I have gotten better about it since the grand-kids came along!

It is nice putting a pic to a face, I probably talk with all you more than anyone, other then hubby and the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

> very nice Pam -- I didnt imagine you like that at all!! I love putting a face to a name


 Thanks Stacey ...LOL.... I do it to ...when I think of how someone looks in my head ...compared to .... seeing a picture....it is quite different at times....LOL :wink: :greengrin:



> Pam.....that's a great pic..... your like me.....I HATE having my pic taken, I have gotten better about it since the grand-kids came along!


 Thanks...Denise....Yep hate the pics.... it can be a pain sometimes.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Nice Pam you take good pics.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Nice Pam you take good pics.


 Aww...thank you ..... :hug:


----------



## Lawanda

Aww Pam, I think you are very pretty! I am glad you finally posted a pic for us even though you didnt want to


----------



## nutmegfarm

I just stumbled on this so this is me (and of course, I'm leaning against a goat gate)...


----------



## StaceyRosado

very nice Meagan :greengrin:


----------



## eliya

Got a new picture of me. With the one of the first kids born here this year:
























(couldn't pick a favorite, so thought I'd post all three pictures...


----------



## goatnutty

Pretty...not to mention cute goat! lol :


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Eliya--You have beautiful hair...what I wouldn't do for a head of hair like that...LOL!


----------



## eliya

LOL, thanks! It does get tangled quite easily though - that's the disadvantage. Most of the time I wear it pulled up and out of the way.


----------



## goatnutty

I know what you mean my hair is similar to that and sometimes it drives me crazy! lol


----------



## toth boer goats

> Aww Pam, I think you are very pretty! I am glad you finally posted a pic for us even though you didnt want to


Aww thanks Lawanda..I never liked my picture taken...  :wink: :greengrin:

What a nice picture of you...Meagan....even if you are leaning against that goat gate... :wink: :greengrin:

Aww....Eliya...those are cute pics....love them all... I agree your hair is nice.. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## eliya

Thanks Pam. 

Sarah, yeah, I like my hair, but it can drive me crazy at times!


----------



## goatnutty

yeah...I don't think I would want it different though


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks Pam.


 Your Welcome....Eliya :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## eliya

Same here Sarah.


----------



## farmgirl1

I don't have straight hair an =d this is a bad pic. I just straightened my hair 5 minutes before I took the pic though.


----------



## StaceyRosado

you look very nice Bree - I always see it curly so its nice to see it styled like that too.


----------



## Lawanda

Awww, Bree  You are a baby!  I do so love seeing all these young people with goats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Bree...you are very pretty.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## farmgirl1

Thanks!! It was taken right after I brushed my hair too so it is frizzy and straight. lol and I think I look wierd in the picture. Ill try to find a way to get a picture of me and my horse on here too


----------



## toth boer goats

would love to see another pic... :thumb: and you don't look weird by the way...


----------



## RPC

I decided to add a more recent picture again its not a good one because the sun was in my eyes but it is from easter. Me and my older niece Taylor were out with the goats after lunch. The goat in the picture is Joy, the doeling from Febuary, she is about 25-30 lbs.








This is me and my mom(can you tell we are related) on easter.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Well......um......heres me......oh and my bff....Lizzy18 on here































































Tyzen the amazing Hypnotist!!!


----------



## citylights

Meagan and Eliya -- you guys look so pretty ... and CLEAN! LOL


----------



## sweetgoats

I love this thread.

I love seeing the younger kids on here and so active. 

Everyone looks great.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree... everyone does look great.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl1

I will be sure to find some pictures of me showing to put on here!


----------



## greatcashmeres

Yes, everyone looking very pretty/handsome! Awesome pics and lots of good color-very good photographers and cameras. :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Well, thought I'd join in...

sorry! no goats in this one! :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats

Very pretty picture of you Katrina.... lookin great.... :dance: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## citylights

Katrina, you're so pretty -- and what incredible eyes!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Nice pic! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## farmgirl1

Katrina, you are very pretty.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

hehe thanks


----------



## Dover Farms

I suppose I ought to put a pic of myself on here..I've been on here long enough. 

My FB profile pic at the moment. Not the greatest.









It's nice to see everyone's faces. Lots of handsome and pretty people here. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

> hehe thanks


 Your welcome Katrina... :wink: :greengrin: 

Jacque....great pic....very nice one of you .... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam

Katrina looks just like my son's 16 year old girlfriend. :sigh: Is anyone else on here over 40? Maybe I should go take my nap now....

Gina


----------



## Lawanda

Gina, I am 36, that is almost 40!


----------



## sweetgoats

Gina,

I am one of the old ones here. Sometimes I feel like I am the old one. lol


----------



## mrs. lam

I'll be 44 in Oct. Goats keep you young, right? Anyone? Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it! :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers

I'm older than 16, at least it seems like it


----------



## Bebop

zees ees moi!


----------



## toth boer goats

> zees ees moi!


 May I ask... what this means?

Nice pic ...Bebop.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Im pretty sure that is just saying

This is me, but in a weird accent hahahha Jessicas a dork like that!


----------



## milk and honey

This is me with my 2 children on Thanksgiving... I'm the shortest one.


----------



## toth boer goats

> This is me, but in a weird accent hahahha Jessicas a dork like that!


 :laugh: wasn't sure...LOL ...thanks for the input..Laura .. :wink: 



> This is me with my 2 children on Thanksgiving... I'm the shortest one.


 very nice.... milk and honey :greengrin: oh... the turkey looks yummy.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

That turkey looks sooooooo yummy!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Heres me and my little man BooBoo


----------



## myfainters

milk and honey said:


> This is me with my 2 children on Thanksgiving... I'm the shortest one.


 :drool: :drool: Soooooo.......whatcha having for Christmas dinner? :wink: Can I come? That turkey looks delicious!!!!! It must've weighed more than you do!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Heres me and my little man BooBoo


 Aww...Laura....you both are so cute.......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Thanks Pam!

Boo makes anyone look good haha hes got it going on!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks Pam!
> 
> Boo makes anyone look good haha hes got it going on!


 You are very welcome....Aww....that's all I can say.... :hi5: :hug: :wink:


----------



## TheMixedBag

Here's the latest picture of me with my "trophy" goose, and either I've lost a lot of weight or that goose is monstrous, I'm still not sure which...


----------



## toth boer goats

Woe.... :shocked: that is a nice bird...it should ...feed alot of people.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## bleatinghearts

Very nice bird! I want to put a photo up of me but Im always the one with the camera! It's so much more fun to take pics of the critters. I'll work on it.


----------



## HoosierShadow

bleatinghearts said:


> Very nice bird! I want to put a photo up of me but Im always the one with the camera! It's so much more fun to take pics of the critters. I'll work on it.


hehe...that is me! I am ALWAYS behind my camera!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Awwww poor birdy!!! DID YOU EAT IT??? I hope not! Very pretty


----------



## TheMixedBag

Of course I ate her (she's very dead in that photo). Goose meat's a bit oily and very dark, but still pretty good.

Unfortunately, despite her looking massive, most of it was fat, which was taken off when I had to skin her. The whizbang wouldn't defeather her, and we couldn't pull them off...


----------



## toth boer goats

How did you cook the bird?


----------



## TheMixedBag

Threw it in a slow cooker with chicken broth. We forgot to soak it in brine, so slow-cooking was the best way to keep the meat tender.


----------



## toth boer goats

I bet it turned out good.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Tyler

I've been gone from the forum for a couple months, but I'm back. Sooo, I figured I should update my face. 

I'm on the left, and that's my bro on the right.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Okay so I am not a photogenic person...ummm...just don't like to be in front of the camera...my place is most definitely 'behind it.'

With that said....I don't have pics of 'me.'

But, I did find these yesterday, and scanned them in.

A friend saw me at Churchill Downs racetrack in Louisville, KY on Kentucky Oaks day April 30, 2009, and took pics of me photographing one of the stakes races on the grass. It was so cool of him to do. We used to sit together and chat while watching yearling horses coming and going from the sales pavillion at one of the biggest yearling sales in the world for racehorses. And I told him I used to dream of doing something more in photography.

So when he gave me the pics, he told me, "You made it." Sure made me feel good :wink:


----------



## RPC

Candice now I kind of know what you look like since we talk enough. Its nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Tyler, very sharp updated pic!



HoosierShadow said:


> Okay so I am not a photogenic person...ummm...just don't like to be in front of the camera...my place is most definitely 'behind it.'...


Good to see them this way, because you're doing something you're a natural at, and less stressfull than posing and being uncomfortable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much  I'll have to find a picture that actually shows 'me' and not me hiding behind the camera LOL I'm thinking we may be doing a family portrait soon....so over due!


----------



## Perfect7

It's so nice to see what everybody looks like! Okay, here's me cleaned up with the hubby, and me "getting goaty" at midnight. Our first kid born this year. It's a girl!


----------



## bleatinghearts

That's a very nice pic of you and your hubby! And that babys cute even wet!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Perfect7

Thanks guys, it was nice to have found this section. Pam, you don't loook at all like what I imagined. I kind of pictured "Aunt Bea" in my mind. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks guys, it was nice to have found this section. Pam, you don't loook at all like what I imagined. I kind of pictured "Aunt Bea" in my mind. :laugh:


 :ROFL: Auntie Bee...LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers

I got a haircut! lol

Hey Aunt Bee!!  hahaha


----------



## toth boer goats

> Hey Aunt Bee!!  hahaha


 :ROFL: Funny Katrina.... :laugh:

Hey ...looking good girl..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Here is a picture of my daughter Alyssa and I from last summer in our matching sundresses...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1512159626

This one is for Allison... my 4th and largest

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1512159626


----------



## toth boer goats

No pictures are showing up...


----------



## Gumtree

toth boer goats said:


> No pictures are showing up...


same


----------



## AlaskaBoers

I got em, you need to be logged in to FB

Great tattoo!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Thanks Katrina! Took 3 hrs Memorial Day 2009.

I had to update the posts since the copying of the photos didn't work. Still trying to figure out the new iPad.


----------



## Gumtree

I posted photos ages ago, but I think they got deleted somewhere along the line, due to me scraping photobucket...
so here we go....don't run away in fright....
Me & Jardine (ASH x QH)

Jardine by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Me & Roxy

Sj3 by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Scrubbed Up

Sj2 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


----------



## toth boer goats

> don't run away in fright....


 What do you mean girl ...you look great....I love the animals too.... :wink: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## bleatinghearts

Your right Pam...she's adorable!!! 
[attachment=1:1ilk3k64]Brians and I race day.jpg[/attachment:1ilk3k64]
Well, I've been waiting a long time to get a good pic of me and its just not happening so I decided I wanted you to see what I really look like, all happy and in my grubbies with no makeup.  These were taken last year during a race weekend. My husband paid $25 for the car and now its SUPER loud and goes 13 sec in .25 mile. The second pic is what I look like every time we get to the end of that .25 mile. No, I can not wipe that silly grin off my face.
[attachment=0:1ilk3k64]Me after .25mil.JPG[/attachment:1ilk3k64]


----------



## toth boer goats

> Your right Pam...she's adorable!!!


 :wink:

HeHe...love that smile...LOL...too cool.... and that is sure...a fast car.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## Gumtree

toth boer goats said:


> don't run away in fright....
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean girl ...you look great....I love the animals too.... :wink: :hi5: :thumb:
Click to expand...




bleatinghearts said:


> Your right Pam...she's adorable!!!


Thanks....but I don't agree


----------



## Perfect7

Oh wow! Australia is gorgeous and I love that buckskin, too. It reminds me of one of my favorite movies "The man from Snowy River".  
Katrina looks just as I imagined her to, as does Candice. Everyone but Dear Aunt Bea..... :laugh:


----------



## Amos

I was shocked when I saw Pam as well! I never imagined her looking like that.. and all that red hair! A real life Tawny Kitaen! =P

Everyone else looks great too, of course! And they're right Gumtree, very cute!


----------



## bleatinghearts

I loved getting to meet AlaskaBoers Katrina in person a few months back and I too loved seeing Pams pic. It sounds really wierd but I wish I had all the names and photos on paper so I could really know who I'm talking with every time. If I ever get enough ink in the printer maybe I'll print out this topic. NOW who sounds like a stalker!?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

HAHA!! 
Now.. I dont feel so bad saying.. I have thought of that


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I had to look up aunt bee, cause at first I had no idea who you guys were talking about....

Now im totally laughing LOL


----------



## GoldenSeal

Here I am about 3 days ago with my newest son 








And here's a better one of my son since he looks smooshed in that picture :greengrin:


----------



## WEPEEPS




----------



## WEPEEPS

What a gorgeous Baby!


----------



## WEPEEPS

> Katrina looks just like my son's 16 year old girlfriend. :sigh: Is anyone else on here over 40? Maybe I should go take my nap now....


I'm turning 57 in two weeks. Now who's the old one


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks....but I don't agree


 Shirrelle.... you need to have more confidence in yourself.... what others see and tell you.. is the truth.. you look great girl....... :hug:



> Katrina looks just as I imagined her to, as does Candice. Everyone but Dear Aunt Bea.....





> I was shocked when I saw Pam as well! I never imagined her looking like that.. and all that red hair! A real life Tawny Kitaen! =P


 :ROFL: OK too funny... :ROFL:



> I loved getting to meet AlaskaBoers Katrina in person a few months back and I too loved seeing Pams pic. It sounds really wierd but I wish I had all the names and photos on paper so I could really know who I'm talking with every time. If I ever get enough ink in the printer maybe I'll print out this topic. NOW who sounds like a stalker!?





> HAHA!!
> Now.. I dont feel so bad saying.. I have thought of that


 Not a bad idea.....but your right that is alot of paper and ink.... :thumb: :greengrin:



> I had to look up aunt bee, cause at first I had no idea who you guys were talking about....
> 
> Now im totally laughing LOL


 That is too funny I can't stop laughing about it...I get a kick out of our members..... now I must go speak to opie.. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Here I am about 3 days ago with my newest son


GoldenSeal
Aww....now he is really cute....I bet you are very proud.... :thumb:

very nice couple there WEPEEPS... :hi5:


----------



## Randi

Changed my name but not my face:


----------



## bleatinghearts

Change your name all you want but don't ever change your face! You guys are a Very handsome couple! :thumb:


----------



## GoldenSeal

Thank you Randi!! I think so too but my opinion MIGHT be just a little bias lol. Toth yes I am very proud <3


----------



## toth boer goats

> Toth yes I am very proud <3


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song

Just know that I am extremely camera shy... I couldn't find any pics of myself.


----------



## kikocross

how in the heck do u put a pic on here?? i may not be smart enough.


----------



## KW Farms

You can go to post reply. Then you can attach pictures, but they have to be under a certain size. If the photos are to large, you can use an upload website like photobucket or imageshak...etc. They give you a tagline to copy and post onto forums.


----------



## Goat Song

My turn to ask a question! How on earth do you put an avatar up? I went to photobucket but couldn't figure out how to get my edited pic ONTO my avatar!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

For that you have to go to User Control Panel then on the left choose profile and then edit avitar. For that the photo has to be really small.


----------



## Goat Song

Yeah, I'm having trouble getting my picture small enough. I managed to do it on photobucket, but couldn't figure out how to get the newly edited, _small_ picture onto ma' avatar. :?


----------



## Gumtree

maybe download it, and then upload via your avatar uploader?


----------



## KW Farms

Goat Song...email me the large photo of your wanted avatar and I can email it back in a reduced size.  [email protected]


----------



## Goat Song

e-mail has been sent! Thank you! I'm such a klutz when it comes to electronics... :roll:


----------



## Gumtree

here is one of me, with the amp. which is a belated bday present from my parents


001 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


----------



## Ali_1010

This was taken a week ago, with my boyfriend for his prom.


----------



## bleatinghearts

You look super beautiful! i bet you had a great time at prom!


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good Gumtree.... rock on...hehe :thumb: 




Nice pic Ali_1010....wow ...your boyfriend has longer hair than you do... :wink:


----------



## bleatinghearts

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good Gumtree.... rock on...hehe :thumb:


I agree. Could you play Stairway to Heaven for me?


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Dani-1995

Here's a pic of me. Wish I had one with my goats hehe


----------



## goatnutty

heres a face for my name...not the best picture but it works


----------



## toth boer goats

There is such beautiful faces on TGS .... we are so blessed...... :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

It's so neat to be able to see what people look like.


----------



## RowdyKidz

My sweet little bottle brat Daisy and I


----------



## Kristenkay26

Here is me


----------



## Amos

Zarela& I


----------



## mrs. lam

Zarela is lovely! My Ben would like her. You can see mine on FB under Kristinn Klug. Pic's never download on here for me. :shrug: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats

I just love it ....such a handsome and beautiful group of people and animals.. we have here..... :thumb: :grouphug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Thought I'd finally add myself to this catalog of beautiful/handsome people!

Not really....a me picture. LOL But its what I love doing, Dressage. This was my first lesson, I have accomplished so much since then. Mr Rex, the horse, is a Saddlebred, and I wish he was mine! I rode an 18hh Thoroughbred my last lesson. Talk about HEIGHT. xD


----------



## packhillboers

Here is a picture of my husband and I. We have 3 grown sons, two wonderful daughters n law and a 1 1/2 year old grandson. We have been married for almost 30 years. We are enjoying our Boers and love working with them very much. There are a lot of young people here on this site. Working with these animals is a good work out for me.


----------



## packhillboers

Oops sorry.. didnt post the photo. I will try this again.


----------



## Goat Song

Fine.... Here's me. :roll: I am extremely camera shy (when you have two proffesional photographers in the family, you quickly learn to run when you see a camera, lest you become a model for the next two hours!), and this is the only pic I could find of myself. This was my Senior picture from about two years ago.... I haven't changed much. :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow

Well, my name's Alexandra and I'm 20. Here's what I look like 









This is me with thor . . . HAHA YOU CAN'T SEE MY FACE!!!
Crouching is a dangerous move in my goat pen. You never know who will decide they want to be closer to you or try to eat your hair.
ok fine. I'll post another too.








Me and my boyfriend whale watching


----------



## toth boer goats

I love putting a face to a name..especially when ...all are very nice to look at..... :wink: :grouphug:


----------



## Goat Song

Alright, alright... Here are some _recent_ pictures of me. I took these this afternoon while out with the goat kids. It's the best I could do by myself, while kids were trying to eat my hair and shirt! :roll:


----------



## KW Farms

You and your goat have such pretty eyes Goat Song!  :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree..... very nice... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song

Hehe, thanks. :laugh: Most people say that my eyes give them the shivers. Not sure why... They just say that my eyes look funny. Maybe I should start wearing sunglasses all the time... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

No don't wear sunglasses! Your eyes are beautiful!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

No...don't hide your eyes :shades: they are very pretty.... full of life.......which is a very beautiful thing..... :wink:


----------



## Goat Song

Aw shucks...  Thanks...


----------



## KW Farms

Yep...I agree. You have very pretty eyes...don't hide them!


----------



## Amos

Yup, the jury is in!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep.. guilty...of having purty eyes and you are not to cover them.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

I agree that your eyes are very pretty!

Here are some recent-ish pics of me.










This is me last year at the fair with Timber.










Just a profile shot.










Me and my crazy collection of indoor animals (there are many more that are not pictured).


----------



## toth boer goats

very nice animals and human... :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song

Awwww, I love that last shot of you with your animals...


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Goat Song said:


> Awwww, I love that last shot of you with your animals...


Yes love it!


----------



## nubians2

This is a picture of my son and I on vacation. It is a couple of years old but at this age you don't change too much :wink:


----------



## Goat Song

Can I say 'Awwww' again?  You both are so cute!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Thanx guys


----------



## freckles

Me with some editing tehe


----------



## KW Farms

Very pretty faces everyone!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Finally got a good face picture so decided to share it!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Very pretty faces everyone!!


 I agree.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Gumtree

somehow I got coaxed into sitting still for a bit........Mum & Dad must have been really desperate for a photo subject..........anyway these are half reasonable.


----------



## Willow

me - 57-59 years old  :laugh:
[attachment=0:34w6syy8]142me in water.jpg[/attachment:34w6syy8][attachment=1:34w6syy8]093.JPG[/attachment:34w6syy8]
[attachment=2:34w6syy8]311me and bird.jpg[/attachment:34w6syy8][attachment=3:34w6syy8]1196me and willow.jpg[/attachment:34w6syy8]


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice girls.... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Here is one of me and hubby 










Me, at the beach this summer (on vacation)










:greengrin:


----------



## RPC

Well it may not be the best photo in the world but it is the most recent since it is from friday night. I am the firefighter and my friend Drew is Elvis.


----------



## .:Linz:.

My cousin and I.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice pics everyone............ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms

Agreed! :thumb:


----------



## Tyler

I reckon it's time for my latest pic!










This is one in a set - the other one can be seen here.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good Tyler.. :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms

Cool pic! :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Here I am this past July, putting a deposit down on the little doeling I am holding in the picture -- she is Oriana (means Golden).


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

ok, so I couldn't help myself... here's my family :-D -- Me, My Hubby Jason, and our 6 kids

The oldest Girl is Tori, the dark headed girl is Mary, the toddler girl is Grace, and the baby is Rachael (she'll be a year old this month)

The oldest boy is Jason Jr (but we call him Deuce), and the younger boy is JP (John Patrick)


----------



## Frosty1

What a beautiful family you have Tara!! And the baby is SO cute!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Thanks! She's the sweetest little darling too... we call her Sweet Baby Ray Ray LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Ok I cave. Here is a photo of me with my younger daughter at my brothers wedding photo booth in Sept.


----------



## toth boer goats

How sweet...adorable pic...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms

Too cute Logan!


----------



## HoosierShadow

You all look amazing! love the pictures! and Willow...OMG you and your family are BEAUTIFUL! I must ask...how do you keep up? I can't keep up with 3 kids, haha  My mom had 5 and I always asked her, HOW? hehe  they are way too precious!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

HoosierShadow said:


> You all look amazing! love the pictures! and Willow...OMG you and your family are BEAUTIFUL! I must ask...how do you keep up? I can't keep up with 3 kids, haha  My mom had 5 and I always asked her, HOW? hehe  they are way too precious!


 thank you!! :hug: as to how I keep up lol the answer is sometimes I don't there's ALWAYS laundry to be washed dried and folded so it's ALWAYS piled up ;-) but they are GOOD KIDS and - with one exeption(that beautiful toddler girl Grace)- make it easy. I also work 40-60 hours a week at night for amazon.com  - thats new. And rather taxing I might add!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

OK...Here is me.

I don't worry about hair styles or anything...I just wear a hat all the time to cover it up.
I had to stop wearing my hunter orange hunting hat because the goats would throw it in the muck(apparently they like orange..).


----------



## RPC

Tara- you have such a nice family

Logan- you and your baby look very nice was that w wedding photo booth because I love those I have some good ones of me and my grandma

Jesse- you look really excited about your picture moment.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice...Jesse :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## fiberchick04

Beautiful pictuers everyone! 
This is my husband and mine engagement picture and then one of our wedding pictures


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful faces everyone!  

Ok...here's a couple of me! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

very nice pics fiberchick04...they are beautiful.... :thumb: 


Super nice pics Kylee... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Nice everyone! Yes mine was a photo booth type thing at my brothers wedding. :thumb: They are fun rant they!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

:wave: sorry they are so small, trying to figure all this out


----------



## RPC

Petersfamilyfarm your pictures are so small but I am sure they look good.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Nice everyone! Yes mine was a photo booth type thing at my brothers wedding. :thumb: They are fun rant they!


 No worries.. looks great..... :thumb: :hi5:



> sorry they are so small, trying to figure all this out


 keep working at it ...you will get them bigger.... :wink:

I use "windows Paint" to make mine smaller to fit...
You should find it in "All programs" on the start menu..on the left side bottom on your puter...
"Accessories"
Go to Paint "Open Paint
Then on the left side..click on the drop down box left side
go to "Open"
find the pic you want to display click on it
Note: you should the pic selected in "Paint" now
Go to resize
Percentage
Horizontal make 50%
Vertical make 50%

Note: before you start make a copy of that picture... put a copy in a different folder...once you change it... you cannot go back... so putting a copy of it in another local ...will allow you to keep the pic in original size... in case you don't rename it ... while trying to save it...

then save as: what ever you want to name it..
then try it on TGS and see if it allows it...if not... repeat until it works... :wink:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

re-trying  
[attachment=2:20tas6yk]family in pasture.jpg[/attachment:20tas6yk][attachment=1:20tas6yk]kelly.jpg[/attachment:20tas6yk][attachment=0:20tas6yk]mom and boys tractor.jpg[/attachment:20tas6yk]


----------



## KW Farms

Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

Petersfamilyfarms...nice job with making the pics bigger...and you have a beautiful family... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song

I LOVE getting to see what everyone looks like! :greengrin: While our goat avatars are good looking, it IS nice to see what the real human looks like. :laugh: 

Kylee, you look nothing like my mind was imagining! I always pictured you as a middle aged, blond! You're so pretty! :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh: Thanks.


----------



## RPC

What a nice family you have. Great pictures


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Love the family shots!


----------



## LoneStarChic

Great thread & what a good looking bunch! 

I must say, I had totally different ideas of what some of y'all looked like though..... Others were pretty close to what I imagined


----------



## RPC

I know what you mean


----------



## Jessica84

This is so cute to do........... Ok I have just a few pics of me, I hate taking pics, and wasnt going to put a pic up, but you all are playing along so Ill be brave......


----------



## KW Farms

I don't like posting pics of myself either...but hey..why not?!  Very nice photo Jessica. :thumb:


----------



## shibby7

I'll share mine: 
Not a great photo, but I'm the one standing, and the other ladies are my aunt and cousin. This was taken about 2 summers ago. I'm the proud mamma of 2 wonderful children, ages 8 & 3 1/2.









Hmmmm thought I had one of the hubby and kids, but I guess not on this computer!


----------



## RPC

I really like seeing what everyone looks like. Shibby7 I keep meaning to tell you I really want the boer in your logo on the far left.


----------



## Tabitha

Why not eh???


----------



## shibby7

RPC said:


> I really like seeing what everyone looks like. Shibby7 I keep meaning to tell you I really want the boer in your logo on the far left.


Hehe, NOT FOR SALE!! We paid $800 for her sire, that was the only doeling we got. That's Pixie at 8 days old. She's coming up on a month now, and she is a tank. Takes the sting off what we paid for the buck :doh: :laugh: .


----------



## groovyoldlady

<-----There I am!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Loving everyone's photos! :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song

groovyoldlady said:


> <-----There I am!!!!!!


 :laugh: I like that.... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

> <-----There I am!!!!!!


 :ROFL: too cute..

We all seem to be.. a nice looking group here on TGS.... :hi5: :grouphug: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goat

me and two my goats


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers

Well here is the newest photo of my husband and I that my son and daughter n law took of us while visiting her folks in Sacramento.

(However.. my husband doesnt usually wear tanktops like the one in the photo because he's not that kind of cowboy)


----------



## thegoatgirl

packhillboers said:


> Well here is the newest photo of my husband and I that my son and daughter n law took of us while visiting her folks in Sacramento.
> 
> (However.. my husband doesnt usually wear tanktops like the one in the photo because he's not that kind of cowboy)


LOL!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## packhillboers

Some time ago, we put a real picture of us up on this forum.


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: that is too funny... :thumb:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

LOL!!!


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh: 

Great pics guys!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'll bet you'll never leggo that photo!


----------



## packhillboers

ha ha.. that was good groovy lady.


----------



## amylawrence

Merry- love it!!!! Sooooo funny! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I scanned these in not long ago.
I won't say how old they are, heh.

My husband and I when we started dating - we worked at Hopewell Farm <Thoroughbred breeding farm>


















My absolute favorite colt ever, had a lot of issues as a lil guy, but OMG I loved him...his mama was a beast though, a biter/kicker esp. when grooming. His sire had been a good racehorse/stallion and a son of one of the elite Triple Crown winners 









I was pregnant with my son <he's almost 11!>. 









Anyway...thought I'd share. Sure they aren't recent, but I am always behind the camera. Of course I will admit, I wish I was a few <or more> lbs. lighter like I was in those days!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics...thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers

Awe Candice. Those are special. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KW Farms

Great pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks I appreciate it! Those were some awesome days, wish I could find a job like that again too, but with kids, it's hard. I was basically the barn 'foreman' I somehow became the 'go to gal' when the farm manager needed something done, I had to tell the others, make sure it got done, etc. With my 5yo getting ready to start school, I am itching to get a job, but don't think I can get back into the horse business, I need something with flexible hours during the racemeets/sales because I am not about to give that up


----------



## toth boer goats

:hi5: :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

So I guess I am posting AGAIN LOL I NEVER post pics of me anywhere, ever, I am sooo unphotogenic heh that's why i am always BEHIND the camera, where I prefer to be :laugh:

These are on photobucket, hopefully not too huge...

My kids at the track on Sunday









I allowed my son to use one of my camera's...scary I know! 
So he took these, heh.

Me dragging my 5yo away from the toy vendor..LOL









Aggravating my husband... well...he wouldn't let me give him bunny ears :laugh: 


















Getting some pictures of the horses as they come past me before the stakes race that day









Heading back for the winners presentation. 









Waiting for the winner to come back 









And the race I was shooting..facebook quality, yuck!


----------



## packhillboers

Candice, you are a sweet heart..and just love your family. You are so talented in with your photos. These are incredible photo opportunities you capture. The horse with its tongue out. Wow!


----------



## KW Farms

Those are great! Your kids are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

There is nothing wrong with the way you look...so stop that ....  

I always love your pics and the one with you and your husband "kidding" Around...HeHe.... "CUte" :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## RPC

Great pictures of you and the family.


----------



## Shazzles

This is the most you will see me done up. Was taken at my brothers wedding in march (lol dad stole the camera) 








James and Carolyn the eldest two kids








Michael the youngest


----------



## LuvMyNDG's

Here are some pics.


----------



## rosti

This is me. I don't know if you can really see my face though. I had a picnic. Just Rosti and I.


----------



## WillowGem

I've only posted a few times, and don't have my kids yet, they come home the third week of June. 
Anyway, here we are:


----------



## Goat Song

A few new shots of me.... :laugh: I figure I should put these on since the last ones were self shots, and one senior shot from three years ago!


----------



## Paige

Caitlyn, you are beautiful! Love your photography, by the way


----------



## toth boer goats

All... are very nice...... :thumb:


----------



## LJH

What a great thread! It's so cool to have a face to go with the names.

This one is _ancient_ history. I'm old and wizened now but will update if I can get a new pic with my goaties.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Okay, I finally got a decent picture of myself. I just cut my hair Sunday, "harvested" 11 inches for Locks Of Love!
http://postimage.org/image/grka00gu7/


----------



## KW Farms

Very nice guys! Nice hair cut too Emily. :thumb: 11 inches..my goodness!


----------



## mhoward2

Here is our family picture and also a picture of just my 4 kids. Of course I always think pictures of me are terrible.


----------



## toth boer goats

What a lovely family, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arkie

Summer before last on our beautiful Lake Norfork;



Bob


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

Heres Me Feeding a Baby Boer and Me and At a petting Zoo !!


----------



## ThreeHavens

1st, me and four day old Patti. 2nd, brand new Clarisse! My very first doe kid! 3rd, new haircut.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Here's a few of me


----------



## fd123

This is me!


----------



## SueDaw

ok first one is myself and my baby Dustin last Halloween. Second one is my 17 year old CJ and Dustin this summer. Third is my good friend Sheila, myself and good friend Renee. Last is my dear husband Derek whom might I add desperatley needs a hair cut...lol


----------



## WillowGem

Me and Mr. Piggy, at the Eastern Michigan State Fair...on my way to see the goats, of course!


----------



## xymenah

It will be two years since I joined in February 2013 so I figure its time for you guys to see my face. I'm the one on the left my cousin is on the right. We are what we call soul twins. We can finish each other sentences and she loves animals so much she's a vegetarian. The picture is from February 2011 during a Renaissance fair. I got my corset and pirate hat out for the occasion. My hair is now much shorter.










And since we are being all telling here my name is not Xymenah


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Thought I'd post a photo update 

This is me, my brothers, and mum and dad at a birthday dinner a few weeks ago (note the random losers photobombing us in the background )









Me feeding a lamb at the Agrodome, New Zealand. 









The boyfriend and I all dressed up for his cousin's wedding 









And I just HAD to add in this one because it's a red panda!! n_n









Sorry for the pic overload


----------



## Arkie

PICCOLO! What a cutie! No wonder a lot of Yanks go to Australia to find em a gal!:thumbup:

Bob


----------



## PiccoloGoat

:sun:


----------



## HerdQueen

Well here goes...
Hubby and I, then Bradley the oldest and Andy the younger one at Hopkington State Fair


----------



## toth boer goats

What a great looking group of goats Spotters.


----------



## nursehelg

Me and my husband, Denny.
Then my kids. Dawson-14, Emily-6, Dyllon-17, Dustyn-12


----------



## WillowGem

Boy-o-boy, us goat people are a good lookin' bunch, aren't we?!?!?


----------



## augusffa

Here is a pic of me and spirit a year or two ago


----------



## emilieanne

Me and my best goat, star sophya. 

Then her twin chewing my hair to we're it was noticeable and photo bombing us. Lol 



Then that's me and my older brother when he decided to wake me up at 1 am on a fcat night....


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> Boy-o-boy, us goat people are a good lookin' bunch, aren't we?!?!?


Yes I guess we are, but the people with kids (guys that are about 16) have some nice lookin sons also! 

Sorry, just had to


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> Yes I guess we are, but the people with kids (guys that are about 16) have some nice lookin sons also!
> 
> Sorry, just had to


Yes ma'am I second ya there! A breeder friend of mine on Facebook has a good looking son in college and he's a joy to look at when he's working the goats  lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice pics


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Yes ma'am I second ya there! A breeder friend of mine on Facebook has a good looking son in college and he's a joy to look at when he's working the goats  lol


Haha!! I've seen a couple on here so far!


----------



## mjgh06

Here's one of me - It took me forever to find one and then I couldn't really. I am usually the picture taker, so no one takes them of me. I found one from xmas morning 7am but had to crop it - still in bed clothes and no make-up, but it's the best I got.


----------



## Dayna

Myself:




























My husband (who hates having his picture taken, this is un our property in Volcan oHawaii):










My daughter:

























And my dogs. lol


----------



## goathiker

Hey EmilieAnne, my sons now just for you


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Hey EmilieAnne, my sons now just for you


The second one is REALLY cute!!;P


----------



## emilieanne

First one is too, just reminds me of my ex too much! Lol


----------



## goathiker

That's all right, the oldest is taken anyway. The younger is a little battle fatigued. I can't wait to get him home where he belongs so that he can heal.


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> That's all right, the oldest is taken anyway. The younger is a little battle fatigued. I can't wait to get him home where he belongs so that he can heal.


What's he in? 
And yeah, my cousin in law is in Afghanistan right now. He's some high guy, and has been out since the day after my cousins wedding...... 
Let's just say that day he was in pain because he was the best man!! Lol


----------



## goathiker

He's a Marine, he was in Afganistan also. He's at San Diego now for a while. .


----------



## Arkie

goathiker said:


> He's a Marine, he was in Afganistan also. He's at San Diego now for a while. .


Tell him we THANK him for his service!

Bob


----------



## emilieanne

Arkie said:


> Tell him we THANK him for his service!
> 
> Bob


I agree. Tell him I said thank you and that he's cute!(; lol if you don't mind. 
But my grampa and Grama were in the airforce, that is by far my favorite!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

goathiker said:


> He's a Marine, he was in Afganistan also. He's at San Diego now for a while. .


Is he in 29 palms? My best friend is there.. He deploys in April to Afghanistan.


----------



## goathiker

He is /was at Pendelton, 6 months ago. Noncom since. Praying he's safe.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Dayna said:


> Myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my dogs. lol


My goodness, you look more like your daughters sister.


----------



## Dayna

thanks, We are not that far apart in age. I had her when I was a teenager. She's my only child, I decided to just put all my efforts into making sure she turned out better than myself and so far so good! I dropped out of high school my freshman year and she's already set to graduate a year early.


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm




----------



## Arkie

Nother pretty Lady!!

Bob


----------



## mama2cntrykids

Here's dh and I. We have five kids too, but I decided just to do us (for now lol).


----------



## Grannygoose

Okay....so you'll know Granny Goose


----------



## Arkie

Grannygoose said:


> Okay....so you'll know Granny Goose


Just so yall know, this beautiful Lady's full time job is keeping my arse in line!

Bob


----------



## WillowGem

Sheesh Arkie, what are you doing checking out all the pretty ladies here, when you've got a hot one right there?!?!


----------



## Dayna

Hey, I love my husband more than life itself but I still can admire all the pretty Men and Women out there!


----------



## WillowGem

LOL...I didn't say it was a bad thing, and I'm right there with you Dayna!


----------



## Arkie

Dayna, for some reason seems a lot of folks just like to pick on poor old me!:roll::shrug:

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh asnd you love every minute of it Arkie :lol:
And Mrs. Arkie , my condolences


----------



## Trickyroo

Such handsome young men Goathiker


----------



## Trickyroo

Dayna , beautiful pictures !!! LOVE your dogs


----------



## Trickyroo

Im confused with the pictures , is that your daughter or is that you , lolol.

Either way , very pretty lady


----------



## WillowGem

trickyroo said:


> oh asnd you love every minute of it arkie :lol:
> And mrs. Arkie , my condolences :d:d:d


:rofl:


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful group.


----------



## Dayna

I took a new facebook photo today.  I'm awful at taking photos so I'm actually really happy with this one since it looks like me (you all know what I'm talking about!)


----------



## Trickyroo

Dayna , very nice photo , woo hoo , we have agood looking group here


----------



## Arkie

I can't say nothin though, or SOMEBODY'D be accusing me of being an old lech ! 

Bob


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice indeed.

LOL Bob


----------



## WillowGem

Arkie said:


> I can't say nothin though, or SOMEBODY'D be accusing me of being an old lech !
> 
> Bob


:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Honestly Arkie


----------



## HereComesTheSun

Oh, man, picture threads. Okay, I'll bite.

This is me & my fiance, Shane, a couple of weeks ago during the beginnings of a snow storm:










And this was us from this past summer during a hike. It was super humid and my hair is showing it :x










This was from Thanksgiving of 2011. We were visiting my family in Kentucky and visited an old bridge


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , cute photos  Love that bridge !


----------



## HereComesTheSun

Thanks! I love old bridges. After we get married in April, we're going to do a mini-moon for our honeymoon in Lancaster. Covered bridge tours are the first thing on my itinerary


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds like a wonderful time


----------



## RowdyKidz

I have a few pictures of me... 16 soon to be 17! The ones with the goats were taken in Aug at my fair... And anyone who knows me, knows I live in jeans, tshirts, and boots 24/7.... Well, my boyfriend and I got dolled up for Homecoming so I threw that in there for kicks (I told my mom she better take a picture, it might be a once in a lifetime sight!) After the dance, I went straight home and put on jeans and a sweatshirt!


----------



## mjgh06

Very Nice pics Tara! Were you at or going to a show in the second pic?


----------



## mama2cntrykids

RowdyKidz said:


> I have a few pictures of me... 16 soon to be 17! The ones with the goats were taken in Aug at my fair... And anyone who knows me, knows I live in jeans, tshirts, and boots 24/7.... Well, my boyfriend and I got dolled up for Homecoming so I threw that in there for kicks (I told my mom she better take a picture, it might be a once in a lifetime sight!) After the dance, I went straight home and put on jeans and a sweatshirt!


Jeans/t-shirts...a girl after my own heart! I'll wear a nicer shirt for church on Sunday's, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Trickyroo

Very nice pictures  
I think we all pretty much clean up real nice when we want or have to 
Thanks for the pictures Tara


----------



## toth boer goats

I love all the pics, all very nice and cute.


----------



## Grannygoose

Dayna, for some reason seems a lot of folks just like to pick on poor old me!

Bob



Bob,.....Bahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

It's me- the 'L' in wlschwallenberg. Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

And not sure why it's sideways! Dangit.


----------



## Grannygoose

Arkie said:


> I can't say nothin though, or SOMEBODY'D be accusing me of being an old lech !
> 
> Bob


Accusing you of being a WHAT?!!! Bahahahaha! :lol: :hug:


----------



## WillowGem

Grannygoose said:


> Accusing you of being a WHAT?!!! Bahahahaha! :lol: :hug:


 :slapfloor::lol::slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

Very nice picture Wlschwallenberg


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Trickyroo said:


> Very nice picture Wlschwallenberg


Thank you


----------



## alpine_fan

Pic of me and my bf

We were posing for a picture to go in my mom's Christmas gift last year (2011)
I'm hanging onto my Border Leicester ram Brian and he's holding my parents Suffolk ram Mac

We don't take pics of each other very often...

This is before we got goats...


----------



## Trickyroo

Cool picture alpine_fan 
I was wondering why there were no Alpines in your picture , lol.
The sheep are pretty though


----------



## RowdyKidz

First picture we were unloading for a show... Yes that is my obnoxiously orange goat trailer  And the second I was at a show  Hoping to hit lots more shows this year! 

Love being able to put faces with the names!


----------



## Trickyroo

Beautiful pictures Candice !!! Love the one with you and the colt 
Gorgeous ! Your kids are adorable , lolol
You and your hubby make a cute couple


----------



## RPC

This is the most current picture of me it's only a few months old.


----------



## lazykranch

This is me (Julie) & my son (Ty)


----------



## teejae

hope this works! that's me in the middle with Teejae Mazoe winning Seniour Champion doe All Breeds and she later to go on and win Grand Champion All Breeds


----------



## PiccoloGoat

That is a beautiful doe!


----------



## silveira_ranch

Me at agility and then a photo a friend took.


----------



## teejae

Thanks all the likers  Im showing Mazoe this Sunday,she is now 6 years old and to date has given me 9 kids since she was 12 months old  this will most likely be her last show ever  she is due to kid in August.
Ill try to get a better photo of me  teejae


----------



## goatsgalorefm

My husband, Ian, is from Australia (& Deaf) who is currently a window washer in the South FL area. I am a sign Language Interpreter by profession, but a goat lover at heart. Had them when I was growing up in Central Wisconsin.









My first baby - not yet named!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Here's me! Ignore my crazy hair......I was not blessed with easy to manage locks, LOL.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oops...don't know why one's huge and the other tiny........


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice pics


----------



## TDG-Farms

... odd that the pictures I find of me and the goats are more often then not of me kissing them


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lol!


----------



## MrSchaeferPants

I'm new to the crowd, I'll join the game

Mt. Rainier 2010, wife took the photo








Beacon Rock, WA








One of my many silly Army pics








Garvan Woodland Gardens here in AR with the wife








And Haystack Rock in Cannon Beach, OR last summer (think Goonies)


----------



## MrSchaeferPants

One more for the fun of it


----------



## Riverside Fainters

You can really tell when your an animal lover when there are more pictures of animals on our iPhone and iPad than pictures of yourself. Here are some I took off Facebook.. One of me "in a time out" in my vet tech class... I was waiting for the bunnys to come out.. and an older one of my goat when she was at my sisters. The rest are my sisters fainters and alpine wether.
.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Me with chicken.


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

This is a pic of me and my best friend Tiffany (also a goat lover) I'm the one on the right


----------



## NoahEm

Here is a picture of Noah and I at my cousins wedding this summer. 







And here is a photo of our son


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Darlaj

me and the fam


----------



## toth boer goats

Everyone looks Awesome, great looking goat spot group we have here.


----------



## Capricornacres

Myself (Simone)


----------



## WillowGem

Me at Thanksgiving, holding one of my dog-nephews.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well obviously no one has replied to this thread often so here goes nothin!!












my name is Malory btw!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

oh and another one!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goathiker

DH and I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill, for some reason I thought you had blonde hair! :lol:

Lovely pics guys


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Jill, for some reason I thought you had blonde hair! :lol:
> 
> Lovely pics guys


Your turn!! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Jill, for some reason I thought you had blonde hair! :lol:
> 
> Lovely pics guys


That is what I thought!!!!!!!!!!! haha or did u just copy what I said off the chat thread??

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Your turn!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


 .


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright, as promised, here is me:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your pretty from what I could see!!! and so are your goats!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Scottyhorse said:


> Alright, as promised, here is me:
> View attachment 69485
> 
> View attachment 69487
> 
> View attachment 69488
> 
> View attachment 69492


That isn't natural red is it cause I love it!!!! I hav always wanted a burnt red hair color!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry.. Not the best.. But those are all I've got on my iPod.. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Alright, as promised, here is me:
> View attachment 69485
> 
> View attachment 69487
> 
> View attachment 69488
> 
> View attachment 69492


Lovely pics Sydney!!  I love your hair!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I have a ton more on my iPod to but it's currently been acting stupid!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, found this one!
And one my mom took of me from my surgery! I look like a chipmunk! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ya'll look like Charlie's Angels


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ya'll look like Charlie's Angels


:angel2: :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Well ya do


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> That isn't natural red is it cause I love it!!!! I hav always wanted a burnt red hair color!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Nah, it's dyed.  Thank you!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lovely pics Sydney!!  I love your hair!


Thank you Skyla :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Well ya do


Why thank you Laura.  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thank you Skyla :greengrin:


 :thumbup:


----------



## katiebug

Umm I guess it my turn?!?


























Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:greengrin:

Photo creds to me on the first one :laugh:


----------



## katiebug

Scottyhorse said:


> :greengrin:
> 
> Photo creds to me on the first one :laugh:


Yep. And also to Skylar for making it epic!

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your pretty Katie  
And nice picture taking skills Sydney :lol:


----------



## katiebug

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Your pretty Katie
> And nice picture taking skills Sydney :lol:


Thanks. And yes she is a great photographer. And Skylar is a great photo bomber!

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are all so pretty  I'll wait till the morning to load my pics...don't anyone to have nightmares tonight 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

Lindsey !


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, besides that I'm really sleepy and I might load the wrong ones :shock: you don't want to see my face when I first wake up...trust me :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

If i posted mine , you can post yours


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yup, tomorrow ! Haha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Wow, we have such lovely members on this site! I don't take many pictures of myself, but I'll bite. Here's me:


----------



## katiebug

FarmerInaDress said:


> Wow, we have such lovely members on this site! I don't take many pictures of myself, but I'll bite. Here's me:


You are so pretty! So are all the others on this sight, and to the guys well... You can be... Handsome.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Darn, I wish I could flippin figure out how to post pics!! :/

Anyways, y'all look a-MAZ-ing and I love knowing what you guys are actually like (my mind has been blown a few times going through this thread!)


----------



## TDG-Farms

Underneath the last persons name to post you will see a blue post reply button. You have to click on that. Below the text box it will say manage attachments, click that button. This will bring up a small pop up that will allow you to browse your computer and add like up to 8 pictures at a time. Keep in mind if you have a slow connection, best to do just one or two at a time because your upload will be slow and this site resizes pictures to lessen the amount of space they take up. Once you have done selecting the pictures you want to upload, press the upload button. When the picture(s) are uploaded the names of the pictures/files will be listed under the manage attachments button. When you are sure they are ready, click the submit reply button. There will be 2 of the but ether one is find to click.


----------



## goathiker

Or you can e-mail me the pics and I'll upload them for you. PM me for my e-mail or phone number.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## goathiker

Here is Canyontrailgoats


----------



## Emzi00

For Sydney..


----------



## nchen7

Emma, you look bewildered.....


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I just look like that sometimes...


----------



## Chadwick

Me playing my irish bagpipes


----------



## Chadwick

Silly face


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hi! This is a really fun idea!

This is my avatar








A goat walk in the woods









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Katie: I love your puppy so much I was to steal him!!

Chadwick: i loved the silly face one!!

And others: beautiful I feel the same way we are all good looking!!

Green mountain Nigerians: I went on a hike yesterday with my donkey and she is the best donkey ever!!














Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Awwww. Love the donkey! She looks so sweet❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## katiebug

4seasonsfarm said:


> Katie: I love your puppy so much I was to steal him!!
> 
> Chadwick: i loved the silly face one!!
> 
> And others: beautiful I feel the same way we are all good looking!!
> 
> Green mountain Nigerians: I went on a hike yesterday with my donkey and she is the best donkey ever!!
> View attachment 69539
> View attachment 69540
> 
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Thanks Malory! We have 4 male puppies right and three adult dogs. They are companion, country, livestock guardian, lap dogs( even though they are a little big full grown), and great dogs for recreation. Here is a pic of one of the adults and one of the pups. This is terror in the tent with Sydney and I.








Katie. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## katiebug

Katie. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I want one of those puppies soo bad they r so cute!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

4seasonsfarm said:


> I want one of those puppies soo bad they r so cute!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Yeah. What sucks is we have to sell them. I've become attached to one of them

Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## Chadwick

Love your donkey!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Awww. Love the puppy❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## katiebug

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Awww. Love the puppy❤
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks!

Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My grandpas dog had 9 puppies and they are mixed with pit bull, chihuahua, fiest, jack Russell, and other unknown breeds!! 6 boys 3 girls


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

Malory, i love your donkey!!!!! she looks so sweet! and i love her name!


----------



## katiebug

4seasonsfarm said:


> My grandpas dog had 9 puppies and they are mixed with pit bull, chihuahua, fiest, jack Russell, and other unknown breeds!! 6 boys 3 girls
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Cool!

Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## FarmerInaDress

katiebug said:


> You are so pretty! So are all the others on this sight, and to the guys well... You can be... Handsome.
> 
> Katie.
> Eastern Washington.
> Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
> Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
> I Like herbal remedies.


Thanks Katie! You are too kind. The puppies are SO CUTE!!


----------



## katiebug

FarmerInaDress said:


> Thanks Katie! You are too kind. The puppies are SO CUTE!!


No problem! And yes puppies are adorable!

Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, here is me. Sorry, I cut off the one because there was someone else in it with me. But, you all are gorgeous people and really shocked me because I totally visualized you all completely different!! Maybe I'm the same way... I don't know...


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys all have such pretty faces !


----------



## russellp

Me and my crew, family day at University of Tennessee. Wife, oldest daughter a freshman at UT, youngest daughter a sophomore in hs, me, youngest boy 8 th grade, oldest boy a junior in hs.ATTACH]69639[/ATTACH]

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You guys all have such pretty faces !


Your turn!


----------



## Trickyroo

Lindsey !!!!!!! You can't talk your way out of it , lets see your picture !
Everyone has posted , now its your turn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! You said you would today!


----------



## Trickyroo

Lindsey , its OK if you don't want to post a picture 
Don't worry about it , if your uncomfortable , just say it and we won't push you anymore , OK ? We understand  But , you will have to post more pictures of your goats to make up for it  Thats your only way off the hook !


----------



## Scottyhorse

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Well, here is me. Sorry, I cut off the one because there was someone else in it with me. But, you all are gorgeous people and really shocked me because I totally visualized you all completely different!! Maybe I'm the same way... I don't know...


I pictured you way different! You are super pretty!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

russellp said:


> Me and my crew, family day at University of Tennessee. Wife, oldest daughter a freshman at UT, youngest daughter a sophomore in hs, me, youngest boy 8 th grade, oldest boy a junior in hs.ATTACH]69639[/ATTACH]
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


No offense but ur whole family has sunglasses on!!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

nchen7 said:


> Malory, i love your donkey!!!!! she looks so sweet! and i love her name!


She is she is the best donk I the whole wide world!! one day my niece was with me and said she wanted to get on her back. And fern has never had anyone on her back. So I held on to my niece and out her on ferns back and she didn't do nothin!! she is calm and I can't wait to ride and breed her!!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Scottyhorse said:


> I pictured you way different! You are super pretty!


Same to you! You're gorgeous and I'm in love with your red hair!


----------



## springkids

Here is me with my hubby and daughters. Goat people are a good looking bunch!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's the only pic I have of me


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay Lindsey :leap:


----------



## russellp

Yeah, it was an incredibly sunny day and we just stepped into the shade to snap a pic, only those that are stylish and photo savvy knew to remove sunglasses. I am neither.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> Yay Lindsey :leap:


:lol: 
Happy now? haha


----------



## russellp

Awesome pic springkids. My goats would love that big rock.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## springkids

russellp said:


> Awesome pic springkids. My goats would love that big rock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


Thank you.

My goats would too. Its too bad that its part of the state park and not in my pasture!!!


----------



## Chadwick

COgoatLover25 said:


> Here's the only pic I have of me


You are a so much happier person than that photo looks! The one on pull up a chair was better!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> You are a so much happier person than that photo looks! The one on pull up a chair was better!


Ikr! But it's the only one that my computer didn't delete haha


----------



## Chadwick

I'll find it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I'll find it!


Don't bother  My computer is setup to delete it off everywhere so there's no chance of you finding it haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey you deleted that pic before I even saw it!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Chadwick

That's cheating!!! No fair, plus you could have PMed me so I could quit looking for it! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

If I was a girl I would have been proud of the pic I was looking for!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes Lindsey , I'm happy now  Very nice picture , even if your not smiling . What happened ? Did you step in poop or something


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> Yes Lindsey , I'm happy now  Very nice picture , even if your not smiling . What happened ? Did you step in poop or something


 Cause it was gonna rain  hahaha I'll try to get a happy pic later


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, this one?


----------



## Trickyroo

Much better  Very pretty !


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Lol, love it! You look like you were in the middle of dancing, or twirling in a circle. And I love your long hair!


----------



## Chadwick

That's the one! If you take it down you're cheating!


----------



## COgoatLover25

canyontrailgoats said:


> Lol, love it! You look like you were in the middle of dancing, or twirling in a circle. And I love your long hair!


Thanks


----------



## Chadwick

She posted that and I didn't know her, then she said her age....I had to go back and look, I never would have guessed she was so young!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> She posted that and I didn't know her, then she said her age....I had to go back and look, I never would have guessed she was so young!


How old would you say i was going off that pic?


----------



## Chadwick

22-23 or so, you have a pretty and mature face!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> 22-23 or so, you have a pretty and mature face!


Cool, I get that a lot but still nice to hear.


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, girls! Tell me again...........


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey I like that pic of you!!! so pretty!!! and u look lik ur doin a model pose!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

I should probably post here now  well, this is me ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Summersun

Guess I should introduce myself since I've been here awhile. My name is Teresa and I live in New Mexico. I just got married in April. I work but have a bad back injury that didn't heal right. Its interfering with my job and just a matter of time before I'm disabled. I have a little farm and breed mini horses and pygmy goats. Looking to get into dairy goats, probably minis.


----------



## Trickyroo

We have such a lovely family here


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well here I am.








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## RPC

For those of you that don't know me this is my ugly mug. This is me and my sisters at my cousins wedding last night.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Everyone is so beautiful and handsome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice pics everyone! 
Good to see you around again Roger!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love the pics, everyone is so nice looking.

No ugly mugs that I see. 

Congrats on your new marriage Teresa. 
Sorry to hear about your back, it must hurt a lot.


----------



## russellp

my family in Gran Turk, good times.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice


----------



## Goatzrule

This is edited. I'll take better ones at the fair this weekend.


----------



## goatygirl

This was at the last fair


----------



## agilitymaster01

Here is my photo. It is taken at work, so there is nothing fun going on in the background, and I am not with my family (animals). Oh well...here I am none the less. I love this Forum!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Everyone looks great.


----------



## russellp

I like this forum also, I actually picture people when I am reading their post.


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh yeah I am not sure if any of you know this but goatygirl and I are twins.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, I didn't see that until you mentioned it, LOL. 
Had to take a double take, HeHe.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I already posted a pic I me!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

H






here is an update of mine sorry I haven't been on in a while


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Here I am again.....

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

That's not a recent picture of me tho that was like a year ago! Lol


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

U r pretty


----------



## goatlady1314

Malory your really pretty


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice looking family we have here


----------



## happybleats

Tricky I went through all these and didnt see your pic?? I love the idea of seeing a face to go with the name...Im usually the one behind the camera...but here is one my daughter took...she loves her black and white mode lol

PS..the wall behind me is now finishes lol...and yes..my hair is a mess and Im still in my PJ's blahahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Great picture Cathy!


----------



## happybleats

My five younger kiddos and my granddaughter ..


----------



## nannysrus

Don't have many of me. :-/ here's one of me and Chey when she was a 2yo








Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus

Here's one!!' Lol








KFC right in the back yard. I think I was 4 months pregnant with my son in this picture.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are a few more of me.. I'm not normally in the pictures.. LOL! Or I crop myself out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nannysrus said:


> Here's one!!' Lol
> View attachment 78595
> 
> 
> KFC right in the back yard. I think I was 4 months pregnant with my son in this picture.
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


:lol: love it!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, so many nice looking members we have here.


----------



## Trickyroo

Very nice pictures everyone  Cathy , you have a beautiful family 
I could've sworn i put one up here…..hmmm. Oh well , here i am , in all my glory , lol. First one is when i went to pick out my first goats and the second is on a walk with a couple of my dogs , Fiona and Gibbs


----------



## happybleats

Love seeing all those beautiful faces!!! Tricky You look just the way I imagine!!! Samantha you are silly!! KFC...hahahha...


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, looking good Trickyroo.


----------



## Chadwick

We got to see Laura and Cathy ! Well Cathy's drink!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love those pics Laura!


----------



## happybleats

Im usually hiding from the camera chawick..but heres another one that I got caught...its not very good...but oh well lol...Thats my son with me...hes 15!


----------



## Chadwick

You are like my wife, a hider! What pictures will your children have of you? And grandchildren? That's what I tell my wife! Think about it.......

Good lookin boy ya got there!


----------



## happybleats

and one with hubby of 34 years.. ..but my mouth is open!! And one of my..."excuse me!!" Looks lol...see...Im not not good to take pic of lol


----------



## nannysrus

Me and hubby







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Chey's first ride in the snow to find the cows! (She was not thrilled that everything was cover in snow)








And me and my sister (me on the right)








I hate pictures of me :-/ can't believe I'm posting these

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Chadwick

Cathy that is one sassy look! 

Samantha your hubby looks like he would fit right in with all my high school buddies!


----------



## happybleats

Yah..My kids say I make the same face our Tom turkey does !! lol..


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I have so few pictures taken of me that it is kinda sad, actually. My daughter took a bunch that involved me when we were out in the barn a week or two ago. I was out spraying crack filler into the kidding stall, and she was out keeping me company. There were also a few taken of me when my youngest and I were flavoring soft goat cheese about three weeks ago.


On a somewhat side note, I find it ironic that on a board that is female-dominated, that the "similar threads" thing below it shows 4 out of 5 threads referring to putting weight on does. Good thing this isn't a cow board. Otherwise, it would think this post would share similarities with a "putting weight on a heifer" threads, and that comparison wouldn't be so nice.


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

I've posted my pics earlier in this thread, so for now I'm posting a picture of my first grand baby 








Crystal
Creations Way Farm
Bedford, Indiana
Registered Sables


----------



## Chadwick

That is one cute baby Crystal!!!


----------



## ariella42

These aren't exactly recent, but as my two-year wedding anniversary is on Monday, I thought I'd share


----------



## ThreeHavens

I spot a whovian!


----------



## ariella42

Definitely! Our recessional music was the Doctor Who theme  Of course, our processional was the Star Wars Throne Room music followed by Queen's version of the Wedding March from Flash Gordon. We might be dorks :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats

I love all the pics.


----------



## Chadwick

Ariella, I love your hubbies shoes with suit! You guys are a cute couple!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks  He decided that Converse were more his style, whereas I wore 5 inch glittery Union Jack platforms :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Malory your really pretty


Thanks Chaney you are too!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Lol, on the wedding photos. Another whovian here. I have a feeling that in a couple years, my youngest will be dressed up as something out of Dr. Who for Halloween (this is the kid I am pictured with a page or two back on here, working on making goat cheese). He saw one of the episodes about weeping angels and then started playing that some of his action figures were weeping angels when playing with my older son. The older one didn't see the episode (so far, my only kid that really cares to watch Dr. Who is my seven year old), so my younger boy was telling him how they turned to stone when you looked at them (BTW, for any non-whovians out there, weeping angels are some of the most awesome, creepiest alien races on that show. You are never able to look at stone statues the same way again).


----------



## Trickyroo

What is a whovian ?


----------



## ariella42

A Whovian is a fan of the British sci fi show, Doctor Who. If you've never seen an episode, pull it up on Netflix now! You won't regret it


----------



## ariella42

Don't blink. Don't even blink.

Weeping angels are super creepy. I found this teacup on Pinterest a while back. I'd buy one, but I don't think I could ever pick it up off the saucer :lol:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/116389971590329626/


----------



## ThreeHavens

I love weeping angels. They were much creepier their fist episode though. Most mystery to them. I think the show has overused them.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

True. I think they should have stopped after they introduced the baby weeping angels. That laugh....

And when my youngest is sick and he wants to cuddle up with me, he has been known to play the "I want to watch Dr. Who with you, Mom..." card. He is 100% boy, and 100% cuddle-up-to-momma boy.


----------



## nannysrus

ariella42 said:


> A Whovian is a fan of the British sci fi show, Doctor Who. If you've never seen an episode, pull it up on Netflix now! You won't regret it


LoL no wonder I'm completely lost.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Amandanicole

Hi y'all! Here is my favorite photo of me!


----------



## NubianFan

Ariella in that picture of all of you at your wedding I had to laugh, because your dad has a death grip on your arm and your hubby just has his hands clasped together with you holding his arm. It looks like your dad is saying "Give her back!!!" LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

Gorgeous picture Amandanicole


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

your pretty Amanda


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Chadwick

Are we talking 70s-80s dr.who or the new one........


----------



## ariella42

Both for me! I didn't care much for certain early doctors, but I love the entire series.


----------



## happybleats

My older two sons like to watch Dr who...they encouraged me to watch ...Not for me...I was bored lol....I do like Haven!!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I am totally a scifi/fantasy geek here! Just forced my husband to start watching Haven, though in all fairness, he did get me started on Once Upon A Time. I was raised from a relatively early age on Star Trek, with a teenage dose of Babylon 5/Sliders/Farscape.

Cathy, what part of the Dr. Who series did they start you in on? If they started you off on the first few episodes of the new Dr. Who series, those are a bit hokey. Then they realized it was going to actually catch on, and put more money into their special effects and such. 

I basically just binge on this stuff via Netflix or Hulu. BTW, Hulu actually puts the old stuff from Dr. Who that they have in chronological order.


----------



## happybleats

I think it was the new shows..I like to watch Castle, and some Sci Fy like haven and Grimm..I started watching Once upon a time and grew bored...Im kind of bored with Grimm now too lol..I dont have much time for TV so Im picky lol...


----------



## nannysrus

I don't even know what comes on TV anymore. I don't guess I have had cable in about 6 or 7 years :-/ 



Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats

We donthave cable or anything..when I feel like watching a show I use my lap top...kids have tons of videos but we just dont have much time for tv...come winter they watch a bit more..but usually they can be found with their nose in a book


----------



## nannysrus

If I sit in front of a TV I go to sleep. lol 

My poor eyes are usually closed before I can even make it to bed at night. Would be nice to just be lazy one day. 

My family doesn't understand that. Or why I can't go and do like they do. Nobody understands my lifestyle, that's why I love talking to people on here. Makes me feel somewhat normal. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus

Here is a picture of my mom with my three babies :-D

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats

yep..when you are commited to the farm...theres too much to be done to do much more..but I love it...and I love raising my kids in this life style! Once a year I send hubby and kids off for a week...they go and have fun while I mind the farm...( I wont ever tell them but that is my vacation too lol) no stopping to cook or do home school school lol Just me and my animals...yep...joy joy lol


----------



## happybleats

beautiful babies Samantha!!


----------



## nannysrus

When I was in the hospital after I had my son I was so lost. I didn't know what to do without my kids. 

Me being an idiot let my body go septic and my son was only 5 weeks old and I was breast feeding. When they kept me in the hospital for two weeks trying to get my system back in order I was crushed. I was completely lost without them. Finally they did my surgery and that was another week in the hospital. My son turned 1 on August 29 and I haven't left him sense I got home from the hospital. I felt like I neglected them for having to go to the hospital but by not going when I should have it almost killed me. :-( now I'm so attached it's hard for to let anybody babysit.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus

my oldest fussing cause Cheyenne pooped in the yard lol

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Yep, love the life, just spending the second half of today being good to myself since I tend towards joint pain/looseness when out doing too much stuff. I already have one shoulder in need of PTherapy due to looseness in the joint, and my finger joints are complaining off and on. Unfortunately, it appears I am getting some of this stuff from my dad and his family.


----------



## happybleats

Samantha..take it from me who knows...you need to have that time for self and hubby...even if its only an hour to get your hair done or going out to dinner or a movie...I understand the not wanting to leave the kids..all too well..I struggled for years afraid if I left them something bad would happen..thats just fear and that guilt you felt..UNTRUE! its a lie ...dont let it control you...ok..enough mothering lol..

Elissa...All three of my sibling, my mother and several of my aunts and one uncle on my moms side all have some form of RA...My younger sister often feels crippled..Im 51 now (ouch) and feel the aches and pains of getting old..but I try to keep to a diet called GOLD COAST CURE...which is an anti inflammitory diet..easy to do..not too stricked..it has kept me up right and hopefully RA free...look it up..it canmake a world of difference


----------



## New-goat-mom

Hi. I thought I would put pics of my family on here. My family consists of me, Christy (ugh...complete with what I call my Texas poodle hair), and my 4 sons. They are Isaiah (20), Abraham (17), Malachi (16), and Ebenezer (my big surprise lol 6). They are such a great bunch of boys. I truly believe I am the luckiest momma alive.


----------



## teejae

Wow you look to young to have grown up kids My kid is 17 they grow up way to fast


----------



## teejae

My most recent one of me about 3 weeks ago with my best friend Kate


----------



## teejae

Lol Kate's in this one


----------



## New-goat-mom

Awwww thank you. I am 46 (yikes!). I actually thought Ebenezer was early menopause! Lol Your daughter is beautiful (and yes they grow up WAY too fast) and even though you have your face hidden with sunglasses you appear to look pretty young yourself.  I watched my granny age from sun damage so I have tried to baby my skin. I wish my best friend was close. She is in Arkansas (my home state) so I don't get to see her enough. That's awesome you share the goat thing with her.


----------



## catharina

alyssa_romine said:


> okay...I think this one might win an award as the scariest halloween costume!!!


 NONSENSE!! You're lovely!


----------



## wifeof1

You are so funny. Im 62, and when I bought my lifetime membership to TGS, my kids laughed at me saying I was already old. TGS was on the winning side of that purchase. I let them know I totally intend to outlive that membeship. Heck I got 50 years left in me.


----------



## New-goat-mom

wifeof1 said:


> You are so funny. Im 62, and when I bought my lifetime membership to TGS, my kids laughed at me saying I was already old. TGS was on the winning side of that purchase. I let them know I totally intend to outlive that membeship. Heck I got 50 years left in me.


This is so funny. I always try not to get lifetime ANYTHING because I feel like it puts an expiration date on me! Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

forgot about this thread. My most recent picture. Im on the right


----------



## wifeof1

Ok here is my latest picture of me and part of my clan. Im the one with the moustache.










Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## New-goat-mom

Lol adorable, wifeof1.


----------



## toth boer goats

All very nice.

Love the stashes.  :haha:


----------



## MellonFriend

My avatar picture is really what I look like. I am a two dimensional chalk drawn melon... seriously.


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK. Here I am with my Groovy 4-H Club. I'm the mature looking one. ;-)









Oh wait...Here's a better one.


----------



## Lstein

A little late to the show, I didn't realize we had one of these threads lol.

First one is myself (and I think Jolly? not sure).

The second one is me and my fiancee.  We look so excited there....just planted out first garden! Little did we know that a week later it would get mulched by the white blender.


----------



## Goats Rock

That's great this was re- resurrected!


----------



## Lstein

That's what I was thinking, there's a whole new set of active faces since the beginning of this thread and also since being revived again in 2017 from the looks of it......don't know who the majority of those people are back in the 08' days.


----------



## toth boer goats

Like seeing all our beautiful members here. They keep coming and coming.


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock said:


> That's great this was re- resurrected!


I agree!! 
And you are your fiancé are adorable.......you in a very many way lol
Well I skimmed threw and don't think I ever participated so here's my crew and I








Why yes I am short! I'm wearing heals there and my 11 year old son (10 in the pic) is almost as tall as me lol
And since that is a very deceiving picture since we are all dressed up here is just me and my husband


----------



## goathiker

I don't even look like I did in 2011 anymore.


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> I don't even look like I did in 2011 anymore.


Lol none of us do!!! As I was going threw pics on FB to find a recent one that I didn't look totally homeless in I thought "I sure haven't aged well!" Lol so that should encourage you for a updated one


----------



## goathiker

Here ya go lol lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Well thats your back, close but not quite


----------



## goathiker

I think this is the newest picture I have.









Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84

(Hearts) we need to figure out how to do more then just “like” a post, like FB does


----------



## Korita

Ok I'll join in . Here is me and my crazy family. This was from engagement/family pictures last summer. We are finally making it "official" and getting married in May. 









The most recent picture of me. Ice fishing with my fiancé, Miley. (I'm the girl, Kori. He has the girl name and I have the guy name.... it works )









Our gorgeous, goofy, mouthy teen, Sophia (in the black leggings and tutu) with her best friend. She'll be 14 in April. 









Our non-stop, witty, crazy son, Carter. He will be 3 in a couple weeks. 









And last but not least our spit-fire, don't take any crap, knows what she wants, youngest daughter, Finley. 









It's fun getting to see everyone and put a face to the name!


----------



## MellonFriend

Jessica84 said:


> I agree!!
> And you are your fiancé are adorable.......you in a very many way lol
> Well I skimmed threw and don't think I ever participated so here's my crew and I
> View attachment 127993
> 
> Why yes I am short! I'm wearing heals there and my 11 year old son (10 in the pic) is almost as tall as me lol
> And since that is a very deceiving picture since we are all dressed up here is just me and my husband
> View attachment 127994


Jessica, you look exactly like I pictured you!:lolgoat:


----------



## Jessica84

Korita you and your family are beautiful! And congrats on the big day!!!! 
Mellonfriend I hope that’s a good thing! Lol!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

All very nice looking families.


----------



## MellonFriend

Jessica84 said:


> Korita you and your family are beautiful! And congrats on the big day!!!!
> Mellonfriend I hope that's a good thing! Lol!!!


Of course it's a good thing!


----------



## RPC

I will throw up another picture I guess.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice Roger.


----------



## TexasGoatMan

I know this is an old post but it is nice to see faces with names. I would like to see more of this and also an up date of those that posted just to see the differences from then until now. We change a lot with age.


----------



## TexasGoatMan

This is a photo of myself and my youngest grandson Brennan. This photo is approximately 5 years old but it gives you an idea. That boy is my budd:buttheads:y.


----------



## Korita

Awe! There’s nothing like a child/papa relationship!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, sweet.


----------



## Deerrunfarms.Mandy

View media item 2594My crew at Fair last year.


----------



## Amber89

Tried posting a pic but it said I do not have authority ??


----------



## toth boer goats

Are you using the upload feature?


----------



## Amber89

I tried the attachment and the picture icon by the camera..it did this to me the other day? I'm using the app


----------



## Amber89

It says I do not have permission to view this page or do this action


----------



## Amber89

Well after 10 million tries it worked lol this is our gang..


----------



## Jessica84

TexasGoatMan said:


> This is a photo of myself and my youngest grandson Brennan. This photo is approximately 5 years old but it gives you an idea. That boy is my budd:buttheads:y.


Awww I love this! I was my grandpas side kick and my son is my dad's so this put a huge smile on my face!
You know goat ranchers are some good looking people :hearts:


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice looking family.


----------



## Amber89

Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## New-goat-mom

@TexasGoatMan do you realize how much that little guy looks like you? How precious!

I love getting to see what everyone looks like!


----------



## Goatzrule

Wow this is a really old thread. I think its about time it got updated.
Here my dream doe Paint and I at our regional fair last year


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Goatzrule said:


> Wow this is a really old thread. I think its about time it got updated.
> Here my dream doe Paint and I at our regional fair last year


Very nice!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

me and one of my girls who were born here on the farm. Poppy is so rebellious and doesn't let things like rules and an electric fence stand in her way of doing her own thing


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya




----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Boers4ever

Aww Destiny and Gizmo have gotten big!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

You’re so pretty. I love the colors of the goat in the front


----------



## CaramelKittey

Very nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice picture of you and your goatees!


----------



## Tanya

Awww now I am blushing. The front goat is Gizmo. Back goat is Destiny. They are the same hight now. 
@MidnightRavenFarm thank you. I appreciate. Sorry about the barefoot and cage. But that day the two were actually getting ready to be given innoculations by the vet. They only allow that to be done in a safe place... my lap


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Awww now I am blushing. The front goat is Gizmo. Back goat is Destiny. They are the same hight now.
> @MidnightRavenFarm thank you. I appreciate. Sorry about the barefoot and cage. But that day the two were actually getting ready to be given innoculations by the vet. They only allow that to be done in a safe place... my lap


I'm always barefoot


----------



## CaramelKittey

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I'm always barefoot


Same!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Here is a picture of me on a regular day and a picture of me when I dress up.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

Indeed.  :up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like your co pilot in your regular day shot! Both are very nice pictures!(thumbup)


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> I like your co pilot in your regular day shot! Both are very nice pictures!(thumbup)


 Look so happy, both of them!


----------



## Tanya

Very pretty. For me I like the every day picture. You are really pretty


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Tanya said:


> Very pretty. For me I like the every day picture. You are really pretty


Thank you.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

KST Goat Farm said:


> Here is a picture of me on a regular day and a picture of me when I dress up.
> View attachment 189257
> View attachment 189259


You look gorgeous either way. I can't believe how flat the area is behind you. It's crazy to think of an area without mountains and hills


----------



## KST Goat Farm

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> You look gorgeous either way. I can't believe how flat the area is behind you. It's crazy to think of an area without mountains and hills


It is interesting that you say that because I live in the Sandhills so the ground is not very flat around me but about 40 miles west of where I live the ground is so flat you can see several miles.


----------

